# Hocknberry's builds



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok, i'm fairly new to the site, posted some pics of a hard body i just did for mini truckin magazine's build off, and had requests for more builds. i pretty much have sold off all my completed builds on ebay, so here's some pics of the MANY "in progress" builds i have goin on, or sittin on basically!
































































































































































have a few more pics, but photobucket just went down, so i'll have to post more later, so here's some pics for now L8TR


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice WIPs. Welcome to LIL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good job on them WIPS.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE !!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

cool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 10:17 PM~14121095
> *good job on them WIPS....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






X-2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin: sweet builds dude!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sick looking projects bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn those are some bad ass builds you got there.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

NIce builds dawg!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 7 2009, 11:42 PM~14123445
> *NIce builds dawg!!!!!
> *


thanks 4 the thumbs up ya'll, i'll try to post more as i get going again, i've been idle for awhile, but i'm ready to get going again! for anyone that's interested, mini truckin magazine is comin up with a round 3 build off soon. round 2 judging should be done this friday, and coverage posted on line and in the magazine. L8TR


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

keep up the good work!!
patterns on the elco look like Albert De Alba's old car "TOUCH OF WINE II" from Elite c.c.
















not that it's a bad thing, gotta get inspiration somewhere!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 9 2009, 10:30 PM~14146453
> *keep up the good work!!
> patterns on the elco look like Albert De Alba's old car "TOUCH OF WINE II" from Elite c.c.
> 
> ...


LoL, yah actually they are alberts patterns, however, i think i got em off a corolla wagon... i forget the name, but yah, that was my insperation, still needs work 2 finish, i actually started this back in like '98 and it's jus been sittin since.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

my camera is actin up on me, i had some builds/projects to post, but i guess i'tll have 2 wait, til then here's one of my 3 1:1's i'm workin on, it's a '91 mazda b2200, bagged and body dropped, painted lambo pearl orange, but some jealous nobody decided to key it, so she's jus been sittin around since then. got a lil tipsy one night and drew a skull with a sharpie marker on the driver fender, why not, the paint is fucked already right?!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that mazda is bad ass


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 1 2009, 08:03 PM~14357250
> *LoL, yah actually they are alberts patterns, however, i think i got em off a corolla wagon... i forget the name, but yah, that was my insperation, still needs work 2 finish, i actually started this back in like '98 and it's jus been sittin since.
> *


i went and looked through some old lowrider mags, and i got the patterns from the burgandy cutlass that ended up being the 3 time low of the year winner before it was burgandy. when it 1st hit the mag it was candy gold with a multi color pattern paint job.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, very nice projects here! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 2 2009, 11:03 AM~14360987
> *Wow, very nice projects here! :thumbsup:
> *


x2...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

okay, so i just started a build for mini truckin' magazine's round 3 build which started today. i was in round 2 and made the top 5, just don't know the particular order yet. anyway... i'm will post progress on the build i'm doing on here as i go along on the mini truckin site!
it's the 1/20th toyota standard cab baywatch truck. complete kit minus chassis and suspention. 1st pics of the start of the one off frame, i found a spare stock frame to use to mock up as i go along, stay tuned!
























front half frame rails with tranny x-member


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

just a quick update, built some motor mounts to match from the stock frame.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got a good out line finished for the frame work on my 1/20 Toyota "Mini Truckin" magazine build off. 








up next.. some tube frame work...stay tuned!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

not much time lately, but here's a start at some tube work.... had to re-do it twice now, but here's how it sits for now! :biggrin: 








here's the last 2 failed tube jobs... :angry: it;ll come around i hope!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whats up everyone, computer went down on me, then i was forced to some vacation time, and now i'm back, got the comp. workin, so here are some updated pics on the 1/20 Toyota i'm doing for the Mini Truckin' magazine build off.

got the frame near done!








































made some wheel tubs, made a custom bed floor and started on mud work on the inside of the bed.
























































To be continued! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good so far bro. What size is the tubing that u used for the intricate work between the notches????


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 26 2009, 08:29 PM~14891976
> *Looks good so far bro. What size is the tubing that u used for the intricate work between the notches????
> *


X-2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

JUST BAD ASS!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 26 2009, 06:58 PM~14892314
> *X-2
> *


X3 i know ??????


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

x4... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 26 2009, 07:29 PM~14891976
> *Looks good so far bro. What size is the tubing that u used for the intricate work between the notches????
> *


it's a 1/16" styrene rod. for bending up most of the frame, i'll use heat from a candle to bend it into shape, but with this 1/16" styrene rod, i just use a needle nose pliers i filed the teeth off of, and just bend it to shape. it'll hold form as long as you glue it in right away!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

a little more work done, started shaving the corners... kind of a pain with a round body and flat styrene, but it worked out nice, i couldn't get the bondo'd corner pics to load so here's it 4 now
















quick shot of the rear cab before bondo, so much open space to fill for such a small platic tab to hook into the cab from the bed! :uh: 








and since i have everything cut out to lay the rockers with the wheels... here's a quick teaser! cab and bed with the wheels hood and smoothy "toyo" bumper mocked up!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS SICK WORK THERE BROTHA!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14931941
> *THATS SICK WORK THERE BROTHA!
> *


thank yah kindly! :biggrin: more to come, still alot 2 do with only a month left to finish, busy at work and 2 little boys to take care of! my plate's full right now!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

some new up dates for the "Toy"... since i opened the door up and would have to cut up the interior tub anyways... i figured i'd just start off with a scratch built tub from styrene sheet, also doing a toyota bumper and valance "smoothie" bumper and i got some a-arms cut out and ready to go on the frame to finish that up! enjoy


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

my body work was not quite ready for primer just yet, but i feel like i am falling behind staring at this yellow molded modified body and still no primer! probably cuzz in the last round of the "mini truckin" magazine build off i did body work and primer 1st then frame work last which alsmost killed my build.....so i said "F" it and threw down some "i like mine with no shine" to cure my blues with a mock up with the wheels and the frame, enjoy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks fuckin sick bro!! If you get everything except paint work done, you can always say that it was a "construction zone" themed build.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 PM~14976936
> *Looks fuckin sick bro!! If you get everything except paint work done, you can always say that it was a "construction zone" themed build.
> *


tru dat!! i almost thought of doing a "murdered out" type build if i fell off! a flat black body dropped down with a black face wheel and flat black lip on the wheels wih some deep tint!! but i'm gonna try to finish this bad boy cuzz "Mini Truckin" magazine is callin this the final build off, and round 4 will be by invite only!! so i gotta finish it!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The invite only comp it going to be killer to.. Ive been working on getting a bunch of prizes lined up for it.. Got a few sets of bags, some resin engines, some billet goodies, and im working on more.. The invites will go out to the top placed builders from each of the rounds..


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

That Toyota is coming out really awesome! I really like what you did with the c notch.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 PM~14976936
> *Looks fuckin sick bro!! If you get everything except paint work done, you can always say that it was a "construction zone" themed build.
> *


thats what i was thinkin..... if i don't get paint down to finish, i'll just air brush some flat color flames and call it under constrution! i think i'll get it done though, i got til the 5th next month


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 3 2009, 11:15 PM~14977762
> *The invite only comp it going to be killer to.. Ive been working on getting a bunch of prizes lined up for it.. Got a few sets of bags, some resin engines, some billet goodies, and im working on more.. The invites will go out to the top placed builders from each of the rounds..
> *


hey bro, what was the prizes givin out for the round 2 build off? i made top 5 with my '95 nissan hardbody, just don't know which place yet? still waitin on the out come in mini truckin :uh:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The prizes fro round 2 will be all from me.. I was waiting to find out the placings to do the prizes..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the yota is turin out sik lookin. i have the same kit and it gave me some ideas to build mine...

keep up the good work!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 4 2009, 09:32 PM~14985825
> *the yota is turin out sik lookin. i have the same kit and it gave me some ideas to build mine...
> 
> keep up the good work!
> *


well post up pics of it when you start, i'd like to follow along with the build! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i will.. i waitin on some stuff for it..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

just a quick post... my camera/comp are fightin again.... so here's the best post i can do 4 now


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 12 2009, 11:40 PM~15064401
> *just a quick post... my camera/comp are fightin again.... so here's the best post i can do 4 now
> 
> 
> ...


Truck bed inside looks really good!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got a couple of quick pics for ya'll... got it in some white prime base camera is actin up again, so more 2 come! :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 15 2009, 10:35 PM~15093419
> *Sick bro!!
> *


X 2 ! that build is really lookin' good! the trucks bed is a work of art !!!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 13 2009, 01:40 AM~15064401
> *just a quick post... my camera/comp are fightin again.... so here's the best post i can do 4 now
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very good man.Question....What did you do to "mold" the white plastic?It looks like it is sitting on the primered black bed.Are they two different pieces?In other words....Whats up with these pics?LOL.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the work on this bad-boy is str-8 madness bad-ass work bro..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay hock thanks for the invite to this web site. i already got some pic's of my models on here. i like this place it's cool to see everybodys models. thanks. my models are under new guy.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 16 2009, 07:38 AM~15096593
> *Looks very good man.Question....What did you do to "mold" the white plastic?It looks like it is sitting on the primered black bed.Are they two different pieces?In other words....Whats up with these pics?LOL.
> *


the whole inside of the bed is just styrene sheet molded in with bondo, i plan on going with a pearl white and blue paint, i primed in grey 1st to do all the body work, and for a final prime, i'll use white prime. for the bed pic, the inside body work was pretty much done, so i taped off the out side and sprayed the inside with the white prime to make sure before i throw down the acual paint.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 16 2009, 11:45 AM~15098818
> *hay hock thanks for the invite to this web site. i already got some pic's of my models on here. i like this place it's cool to see everybodys models. thanks. my models are under new guy.
> *


no prob man, welcome to LIL and i'll have to go check out ur thread, even though i may have seen most of em, loved the dooley bro!! nice finish! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man and good luck on the finish of your builds for round 3


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey I'm the interior king.Do you know where to get the plastic chrome or gold plated.hit me up 214-794-2037 TINGOS


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 17 2009, 04:01 PM~15110813
> *Hey I'm the interior king.Do you know where to get the plastic chrome or gold plated.hit me up 214-794-2037 TINGOS
> *


no i don't but u should start a new thread on that topic, there are a few guys that would know for sure! or hit up bigg poppa twinn or minidreamz, i bet they would know! have u ever used that alclad stuff? comes out looking out just like chrome, but i can't find it?! let me know when u find out bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

just a quick up date... i know these pics look a little repetative, but this is the final shot of the body in full white primer before i get a base, and a two tone paint job down!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats gonna be one sick truck bro..cant wait to see it in some paint..awesome work.. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 19 2009, 11:13 PM~15130778
> *thats gonna be one sick truck bro..cant wait to see it in some paint..awesome work.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro, i'm hoping my paint works out now! i'm in colorado and i'm hearin' a cold front is comin' through, so i gotta get on it asap! good ol colorado..... could be 50 ane day 85 the next! :uh: hopefully i can get some paint down and beat this dead line!!! i still have no idea what i'm gonna do for interior!! :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 20 2009, 01:10 AM~15130762
> *just a quick up date... i know these pics look a little repetative, but this is the final shot of the body in full white primer before i get a base, and a two tone paint job down!
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see some paint on this one!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 20 2009, 07:58 AM~15131838
> *cant wait to see some paint on this one!
> *


comin soon brutha.. got a cold front comin in so hopefully i'll beat it!! :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Some nice work in here.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

just a quick "ho hum" post, i got some work done on the interior, i decided i wanted a bench seat for the standard cab, and i couldn't find a 1/20 bench, so i made one out of flat sheet styrene. a mean cold front is rollin through colorado once again, so paint is still on hold! :angry: i couldn't stand it anymore and laid down my caddy pearl white base, not the result i was hopin for, so now more body work before paint! :angry: anyway here's some pics of the scratch made bench....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

finally a break from the colorado cold front, got some paint down but still trying to work out the body for paint!! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good brother!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 26 2009, 10:52 PM~15196842
> *Looks good brother!!
> *


thanks bro! hopefully this colorado weather will work with me and i can lay some of this bad as blue paint over the caddy pearl white!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin sick homie ..nice freakin work...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice frame looks badass


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

and new pics of the yota?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 28 2009, 06:04 PM~15211778
> *and new pics of the yota?
> *


yes sir, i finally do!! the frame pics kinda look the same, but in these one's it's all put together minus the rear bags, i got the interior done finally, but i am still fightin with the paint!!  only 2 days left til the dead line and i'm freakin out!!! :angry:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 28 2009, 09:41 PM~15213765
> *yes sir, i finally do!! the frame pics kinda look the same, but in these one's it's all put together minus the rear bags, i got the interior done finally, but i am still fightin with the paint!!    only 2 days left til the dead line and i'm freakin out!!!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Yota's lookin' sik man.Great job on the frame.Hopefully the weather doesn't fight you too much longer.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is looking bad ass bro!!! Im sure you can pull it off in 2 days.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 28 2009, 08:41 PM~15213765
> *yes sir, i finally do!! the frame pics kinda look the same, but in these one's it's all put together minus the rear bags, i got the interior done finally, but i am still fightin with the paint!!    only 2 days left til the dead line and i'm freakin out!!!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


You got some sick skillz bro, evrything looks killer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice work bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 28 2009, 10:00 PM~15214674
> *Nice work bro!
> *


X2!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2009, 11:41 PM~15215563
> *X2!
> *


the colorado weather is finally playin for me!!!! :biggrin: i layed down the blue 2 tone today and clear is dryin as i type!! :biggrin: got til the the 1st of this month, so i'm on the way i think!! :biggrin: i'm in good spirits finally now that i got some paint done, still deciding if i wanna take a risk and do a quick pinstripe between the 2 colors or leave it? stay tuned... my round 2 results for the white and green nissan ex-cab should be here within a day or 2 so hopefully all goes well, if not, i got this 'yota' for round 3!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I got the mag today... Congrats man.. I wont spoil it for you on your placing..LOL.. You get my pm on MT?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I also got my issue today. Nice build. Congrats you placed......... no i won't tell either.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 29 2009, 08:49 PM~15224352
> *I also got my issue today. Nice build. Congrats you placed......... no i won't tell either.
> *


come on please!!! mine hasn't come yet!!! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 29 2009, 08:38 PM~15224201
> *I got the mag today... Congrats man.. I wont spoil it for you on your placing..LOL.. You get my pm on MT?
> *


yes sir i got it!! i'll be hittin u up shortly!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Where's the yota??? Did you get it finished??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:20 PM~15243436
> *Where's the yota??? Did you get it finished??
> *


yes i did, just barely though! got paint and clear done just in time, cuzz good ol Colorado is coolin off as i type this!! anyways, here's Toyin Wit You! :biggrin: 
working suicide doors with almost a 90* angle
















cab on the frame with the rear frame work
















some door open interior shots
























shot of the bed all done with a custom made fuel cell made to fit the outline of the bed floor cut








scratch built phantom grill and bumper insert
















front, back and side shots
















































and finally, shots of Toyin Wit You and the Pavement Pounder 
































and dumb ass me, i just relized i didn't get a shot of the finished engine work in the truck!! here's one for now, i'll be back shortly with the pic!! :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

okay here's the pic of the finished engine with the fully smoothed fire wall!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

and just for some fun... here's my 1:1 i plan on finishing one day
























and my fast and ferious cruiser i'm gonna sell to finish the mazda, i will never do a body kit again in Colorado, shitty ass streets and pot holes and u can see from the pic! :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The yota looks bad ass bro!! I like the 1:1's also. I can see what you mean about the potholes doin a number to your ride. Dammmnnn!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sick work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Taco and the hardbody look sik together man.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 1 2009, 11:22 PM~15244667
> *and just for some fun... here's my 1:1 i plan on finishing one day
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I am jealous. There is next to none of those around here that are anywhere near clean and rust free. 


:tears:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 1 2009, 09:55 PM~15245742
> *:uh:  I am jealous. There is next to none of those around here that are anywhere near clean and rust free.
> :tears:
> *


i hear u on that one! i have family in minnesota, and the last time i went out there i was lookin for some square body blazers, and i couldn't believe the rust buckets out there!! they get some mad snow there and in ur around detroit?! i hear texas has tons of clean 2 wheel drive "whatever u are after" truks/suv's


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 1 2009, 09:49 PM~15245683
> *Taco and the hardbody look sik together man.
> *


thanks man, they were a lot of work being on a deadline and all but they both came out good and the hard body was just put into Mini Truckin magazine for the round 2 build off, so we'll have to wait and see what the Toyota brings for round 3?! :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 1 2009, 09:49 PM~15245683
> *Taco and the hardbody look sik together man.
> *


thanks man, not to correct you but it's not a taco just a regular Toyota with 4x4 body and then the hard body, i wish a Taco kit was produced though!! along with a mazdawg kit!!! that shit would sell and i'd be broke if they were out!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

had some god sun light peek out so i grabbed the camera and the toyota and got a couple good pics!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice clean ass truck...nice color combo


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 07:30 PM~15253542
> *nice clean ass truck...nice color combo
> *


thanks bro, hopefully i can get some more outside pics before this ugly cold snow front hits me! :uh: i got those last one's right when the sun was about to go down and just barely peeked through, so i ran outside and got em quick! hopefully more to come!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

now that the toyota is done, i can get back to a '65 chevelle i have been building for my friend. he got it for his b-day and doesn't build models so he employed me to do it up! i'm about done with it so i will post some pics when it's finished, stay tuned!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

finally got the chevell done, here's some finished pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Chevelle looks bad ass bro!! I love your style of builds.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 17 2009, 10:22 PM~15390620
> *Chevelle looks bad ass bro!! I love your style of builds.
> *


thanks bro! :biggrin: i was happy with the chevell's out come, i almost didn't want 2 give it back! got any extra spots open in m.c.b.a. ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 17 2009, 10:29 PM~15390667
> *thanks bro!  :biggrin: i was happy with the chevell's out come, i almost didn't want 2 give it back! got any extra spots open in m.c.b.a. ?
> *


Let them come to you homie. BTW, you got a PM


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

did some digging and found my thread, so ill post up some pics of what ive been up to! 
started on a 720 for a club build off
























interior is getting 350z guts








scratch buildin a frame
























shaved the body line and corners
















mock up of the frame and inner bed work


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 13 2010, 08:44 PM~16883482
> *did some digging and found my thread, so ill post up some pics of what ive been up to!
> started on a 720 for a club build off
> 
> ...


NICE WORK!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

heres my 94 s10 im building for a mini truckin build off








im updating the front end to the 99-03 front end
























opened the doors and managed to kill the cab








started a one off cab floor
























started on a scratch built frame, kept the front half and built from the fire wall back
















































heres a pic i am kinda building from








more to come on this one :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Now that's how you put in some work! Great job homie!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 14 2010, 12:41 AM~16883925
> *Now that's how you put in some work! Great job homie!
> *





x-2


you are a bad man! sick ass work for sure


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCKIN SICK WORK HOMIE


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

good lookin work on both trucks


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks guys! i was jus sittin here thinkin... shit i started my own thread and havent posted shit in it lately! :uh:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice work in here :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 14 2010, 05:12 PM~16888806
> *nice work in here :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, im off to the lab to finish some more work, i thought i had the frame wrapped up, but it needed more to me, so im gonna slice and dice a lil more! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 15 2010, 09:16 PM~16900095
> *thanks bro, im off to the lab to finish some more work, i thought i had the frame wrapped up, but it needed more to me, so im gonna slice and dice a lil more!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really nice fabrication going on here!!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice work on the yota, what kind of primer do you use tho?

is there a special plastic primer or do you just use car primer!

nice mazda btw dude, i have a lux that i plan on bagging and bd'ing one day!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 16 2010, 08:16 AM~16903162
> *Really nice fabrication going on here!!
> *



x 2


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 15 2010, 11:16 PM~16903162
> *Really nice fabrication going on here!!
> *


thanks J! after seeing that bigbody, that means a lot comin from you!! :biggrin: 

LOWEMO- yah i use car primer from auto zone, forget the exact name cuzz im out right now, so im just usin the good ol krylon grey for now!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got some quick pics 2 throw up for the mini truckin magazine build off im in
im building a 94 dime with a 03 front end her name is "fun 4 two" heres where im at!






frame work is almost done


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

awesome s10. i looked all over for one of those diecrap s10s and theyre expensive. but i just started on a 1:25 bug, gonna shave it, lay it out, suicide the doors and kandy red paint so my s10 is on hold.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bagds10_@Mar 24 2010, 10:29 PM~16993128
> *awesome s10. i looked all over for one of those diecrap s10s and theyre expensive. but i just started on a 1:25 bug, gonna shave it, lay it out, suicide the doors and kandy red paint so my s10 is on hold.
> *


mine isnt a die crap, just the front end is from the die crap dime :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got some paint down, still need 2 stripe and clear, more comin up cuzz times almost up!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: GREAT WORK HOCK!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 looks good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks guys, im jus tryin 2 finish it now!! this fuckin truck has been such a pain in the ass, i jus wanna finish it and be over with it already!! and i still aint done! LOL very close though, i just cringe when i see it! but with all the B.S. ive gone through with it, i better finish! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

paints done, pin stripe and clear drying, jus got guts 2 go and i can check this head ache off as done!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 2 2010, 03:27 AM~17363614
> *paints done, pin stripe and clear drying, jus got guts 2 go and i can check this head ache  off as done!!
> *





:biggrin: looks good hock


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2010, 09:37 AM~17364365
> *:biggrin:  looks good hock
> *


X 2 bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 30 2010, 10:29 PM~17355523
> *got some paint down, still need 2 stripe and clear, more comin up cuzz times almost up!
> 
> 
> ...



Baddass Bro... 

LOoks similar to my '98 I had back in 2000 :biggrin: Where did the grill come from though? Scratchbuilt?


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

what kind of filler putty do you use??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 2 2010, 08:02 AM~17364492
> *Baddass Bro...
> 
> LOoks  similar to my '98 I had back in 2000 :biggrin:  Where did the grill come from though? Scratchbuilt?
> *


nah, i got it off the die cast ex cab dime... i forget who its made by though? its not a DUB model, hot wheelsmaybe?! JEFF... help me out here since u knew what i was talkin about!? ill go look for the box i got the parts for it in and see! the die cast is 1/24 but my dime is the plastic 1/20 and it fit perfectly, no cuttin at all! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 2 2010, 03:19 PM~17366806
> *what kind of filler putty do you use??
> *


its from squadron, white and orange tube, its a white putty, they have a green putty too, but i like the white though! 
speakin of which... what kinda mud did u use on the american toyota?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I see, well it's definitely bad ass bro! Hands down makes me think of my dime..... Colors and all 


:happysad: I miss that thing.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 2 2010, 07:19 PM~17368225
> *nah, i got it off the die cast ex cab dime... i forget who its made by though? its not a DUB model, hot wheelsmaybe?! JEFF... help me out here since u knew what i was talkin about!? ill go look for the box i got the parts for it in and see! the die cast is 1/24 but my dime is the plastic 1/20 and it fit perfectly, no cuttin at all!  :biggrin:
> *


it is the ext cab TRUCKIN' diecast i got one that im workin on right now


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 2 2010, 07:23 PM~17368256
> *its from squadron, white and orange tube, its a white putty, they have a green putty too, but i like the white though!
> speakin of which... what kinda mud did u use on the american toyota?
> *


LMFAO every kind of putty i had LOL green,white,bondo,etc lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 2 2010, 07:24 PM~17368265
> *I see, well it's definitely bad ass bro! Hands down makes me think of my dime..... Colors and all
> :happysad: I miss that thing.
> *


u got any pics of ur dime ur talkin about?! please post!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 2 2010, 07:25 PM~17368274
> *it is the ext cab TRUCKIN' diecast i got one that im workin on right now
> *


truckin ex cab!! thats the one!! just go ahead and send me the front grill an bumper piece and ill start workin on the "american toyota" :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whats up guys, i just finished the fun build off----1970 roadrunner green to gold chameleon
















































im over this one already though! and it just dont fit in with the bodied trucks and imports LOL! anyone interested in buying it? :happysad:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 1 2010, 02:29 AM~17355523
> *got some paint down, still need 2 stripe and clear, more comin up cuzz times almost up!
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man luv that truck


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 13 2010, 06:07 PM~17776338
> *nice work man luv that truck
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

roadrunner looks good ...thats the first kit i ever built when i was like 9 i got it from a second hand store and it was missing the steering wheel lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 07:54 PM~17777102
> *roadrunner looks good ...thats the first kit i ever built when i was like 9 i got it from a second hand store and it was missing the steering wheel lol
> *


lol my 1st was technically a 1/12 camaro z28 but my dad wouldnt let me touch it so i had 2 sit back and watch him do it!  so my 1st hands on build was a 63 corvette it was called the rat something rather? i just remember the rat decals it had! lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:uh: :happysad: how does someone forget their own fuckin thread?! lol i guess i just need 2 get 2 buildin more often?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here a 1/32 vert 59 that will be goin down soon for the "1/32 build off"








and a 70 impala im building against slammedsonoma's 59 impala ine the call out build off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks sick hock! :0 did you use string for wires?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 3 2010, 04:06 PM~17954308
> *looks sick hock!  :0  did you use string for wires?
> *


yah, its sewing thread, im jus gonna go the cheap route i guess?! i was pullin wires outta old electronics lookin for blue wire, but no luck,, so fuck, i gotta keep movin 2 finish this 1!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE!! stay safe! cops are crackin down hard here in Colorado! and im sure everywhere else!! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 03:10 PM~17954006
> *:uh:  :happysad: how does someone forget their own fuckin thread?! lol i guess i just need 2 get 2 buildin more often?!
> *



lol, ive done that and found it on page 10 or some shit.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

same here i always forget to post my shit in my thread but i havnt been postin much latly anyway ive got like 3-4 projects goin that i havnt shown progress on lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 5 2010, 10:26 AM~17963867
> *same here i always forget to post my shit in my thread but i havnt been postin much latly anyway ive got like 3-4 projects goin that i havnt shown progress on lol
> *


i heard that! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i cant say the same, i have one nearly finished, one ready for paint, and two in progress for a potential build


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 5 2010, 07:58 PM~17968063
> *i cant say the same, i have one nearly finished, one ready for paint, and two in progress for a potential build
> *


well i know the "nearly finished 1" aint the 59 that is gonna get killed by my 70 when we are all done! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 07:23 PM~17954390
> *yah, its sewing thread, im jus gonna go the cheap route i guess?! i was pullin wires outta old electronics lookin for blue wire, but no luck,, so fuck, i gotta keep movin 2 finish this 1!
> *



Hey hock, do you have a radio shack around you?

IF so, they have a .016 gauge wire in red, white, or blue for pretty damn cheap.

Just throwing that out there


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 5 2010, 09:52 PM~17969384
> *Hey hock, do you have a radio shack around you?
> 
> IF so, they have a .016 gauge wire in red, white, or blue for pretty damn cheap.
> ...


 :wow: yes i do! ill have to get check it out! thanks bro!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 03:15 PM~17954035
> *here a 1/32 vert 59 that will be goin down soon for the "1/32 build off"
> 
> 
> ...


TOTALLY sick bro!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 05:15 PM~17954035
> *
> 70 impala im building against slammedsonoma's 59 impala ine the call out build off.
> 
> ...










.............










This is gonna be one freakin' SICK Impala !!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks J and trend! im tryin here! my build time is just limeted here lately! :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

whats your plans for that lil 59 that thing is cool ive never seen a 1/32 scale one...is it curbside?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 08:35 AM~17991473
> *whats your plans for that lil 59 that thing is cool ive never seen a 1/32 scale one...is it curbside?
> *


yah pretty much, its an older re-cast, from the chassis it looks like a motor (like a 130) went in the rear for some thing like an original slot car?! as for plans... i dont know yet?! were still tryin to get this build going?! depends when it starts and where in at with my other 2 build off?! :uh: prolly something quick?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well so much for something quick for the 1/32 build off!? :uh: i dug it out of the dip along with that thorn in my balls 70 impala! so here i go again back 2 page 1?! yah i know....no pics, but i think way 2 many of us know how a "paint job that was gonna finish this bitch off just right" looks in the dip peeling off the last hopes and dreams! :uh: so here goes again?! i got the 70 ready to go, now i got prep up the little 59...... wish me luck?! :uh: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 14 2010, 11:42 PM~18311168
> *well so much for something quick for the 1/32 build off!?  :uh: i dug it out of the dip along with that thorn in my balls 70 impala! so here i go again back 2 page 1?! yah i know....no pics, but i think way 2 many of us know how a "paint job that was gonna finish this bitch off just right" looks in the dip peeling off the last hopes and dreams!  :uh: so here goes again?! i got the 70 ready to go, now i got prep up the little 59...... wish me luck?!  :uh:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah post some picks after paint or something... :biggrin: im going tomarrow to get some suply's to fish 3 builds i got going on.... im out of glue, bare metal foi,clear an i need some fresh colors for the 50's tail dragger(1/32)


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18311433
> *hell yeah post some picks after paint or something... :biggrin: im going tomarrow to get some suply's to fish 3 builds i got going on.... im out of glue, bare metal foi,clear an i need some fresh colors for the 50's tail dragger(1/32)
> *


well, go get ur supplies bro... im still draggin feet with my 59 and i think jeff is about 2 finish up, so we better hurry up?! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey were having trophies for models at our show 26 of sept homie get at me


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 14 2010, 11:26 PM~18311861
> *hey were having trophies for models at our show 26 of sept homie get at me
> *


really?! hell yah!! Denver shows are back in the house!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 12:53 AM~18311633
> *well, go get ur supplies bro... im still draggin feet with my 59 and i think jeff is about 2 finish up, so we better hurry up?!  :biggrin:
> *


when does this 1/32 build off end? i got all my body work done got my wheels its in primer i can have this done by tomarrow...im thinking pearl yelow an peal white!! :biggrin: oh shit.. might not be done tomarrow i got more body work to do! :biggrin: i just thuoght of another mod...youll see when i get it done....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 15 2010, 09:26 AM~18313174
> *when does this 1/32 build off end? i got all my body work done got my wheels its in primer i can have this done by tomarrow...im thinking pearl yelow an peal white!! :biggrin:  oh shit.. might not be done tomarrow i got more body work to do! :biggrin:  i just thuoght of another mod...youll see when i get it done....
> *


honestly i dont remember, i prolly wont make it anyway......tail dragger came out fuckin sick bro!!! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

been awhile since i posted in my own thread...once again!! :uh: but im back in here with a lil project that i dug back out! :biggrin: i originally got it off colman319? here on LIL but way back from mini truckins build thread. its a 1/20 toyota mini mixed up with a new 1/24 camaro front and rear facia. colman lost interest in it so i grabbed it up, the front WAS done with camaro goodies....
















but the body was pretty much beyond what i wanted to work with, so im gonna use it as my guinea pig and make shit fit up right! only down fall is i'll have to mod another body to make a good one?! :uh: heres where am at so far....
























this build was named "american toyota" by colman and i think it fits good so im gonna run with it!! AUSTIN.....this 1's for you homie!! :biggrin: i know you asked about it in the past....well he goes nuthin bro!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 that is wild i`m going be watching this one


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Sep 25 2010, 10:33 PM~18662648
> *:0  that is wild i`m going be watching this one
> *


get comfy homie, cuz i already see this as a head aceh and long and drawn out....just keep watchin i guess?! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Sep 26 2010, 12:33 AM~18662648
> *:0  that is wild i`m going be watching this one
> *


X2 !..........


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 26 2010, 01:15 AM~18662573
> *been awhile since i posted in my own thread...once again!! :uh: but im back in here with a lil project that i dug back out!  :biggrin: i originally got it off colman319? here on LIL but way back from mini truckins build thread. its a 1/20 toyota mini mixed up with a new 1/24 camaro front and rear facia. colman lost interest in it so i grabbed it up, the front WAS done with camaro goodies....
> 
> 
> ...



This is a badd ass concept Hock!!! Will be watching this :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 26 2010, 08:55 AM~18663709
> *This is a badd ass concept Hock!!! Will be watching this :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

headaches? haha you must be doing it wrong! looks good hock, take ur time, itll come out.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18662573
> *been awhile since i posted in my own thread...once again!! :uh: but im back in here with a lil project that i dug back out!  :biggrin: i originally got it off colman319? here on LIL but way back from mini truckins build thread. its a 1/20 toyota mini mixed up with a new 1/24 camaro front and rear facia. colman lost interest in it so i grabbed it up, the front WAS done with camaro goodies....
> 
> 
> ...



i was at west coast nationals yesterday and there was a s-10 wit that front in on it. it was pretty sick.. i forgot to take apic of it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 26 2010, 10:17 AM~18664366
> *i was at west coast nationals yesterday and there was a s-10 wit that front in on it. it was pretty sick.. i forgot to take apic of it
> *


well go back and take a pic dammit!!  :biggrin: how could you not get a pic of that?! :0 
thanks for the comps guys, hopefully it turns out! im already thinkin i shoulda gone 1/24?! are there any 1/20 v8's out there? only a vette or the engine from a camaro would fit in right you know?! either way....ill do the 1/20 and see how i feel about doing it all over again on a 1/24?! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 25 2010, 11:15 PM~18662573
> *been awhile since i posted in my own thread...once again!! :uh: but im back in here with a lil project that i dug back out!  :biggrin: i originally got it off colman319? here on LIL but way back from mini truckins build thread. its a 1/20 toyota mini mixed up with a new 1/24 camaro front and rear facia. colman lost interest in it so i grabbed it up, the front WAS done with camaro goodies....
> 
> 
> ...


this is crazy hock! Good luck with it!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 26 2010, 06:18 PM~18667210
> *this is crazy hock! Good luck with it!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bro! like i said, too bad i couldnt jump in with my GP build with yah like we planned...but ill be watching!! lookin killer so far!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

youza sick dude J :biggrin: thats a bad ass ideah for sure, i hope you can buckle down on this one and pull this one off  would make one if not the baddest truck done to date imo.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18662573
> *been awhile since i posted in my own thread...once again!! :uh: but im back in here with a lil project that i dug back out!  :biggrin: i originally got it off colman319? here on LIL but way back from mini truckins build thread. its a 1/20 toyota mini mixed up with a new 1/24 camaro front and rear facia. colman lost interest in it so i grabbed it up, the front WAS done with camaro goodies....
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gunna be sick :wow: Those rims look really good on that truck.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 26 2010, 07:51 PM~18668106
> *youza sick dude J :biggrin:  thats a bad ass ideah for sure, i hope you can buckle down on this one and pull this one off   would make one if not the baddest truck done to date imo.
> *


thanks jeffy! im gonna try, cuz i really wanna make this 1 work, and it will....eventually! :uh: i still need to kill brian in the lowrider build off, finish my 1/32 and the drag-lo build off, all dead lines i will miss but i will finish dammit!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

kill me? ahhahaha...you finished dippin that 70 is special sauce? im in 3 buildoffs and not sweatin shit...where ya at Joe? lol

and if ya get tired of sandin on this one, send it my way..im gettin shit done this year! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 26 2010, 08:08 PM~18668303
> *kill me?  ahhahaha...you finished dippin that 70 is special sauce?  im in 3 buildoffs and not sweatin shit...where ya at Joe?  lol
> 
> and if ya get tired of sandin on this one, send it my way..im gettin shit done this year! :biggrin:
> *


i got u for sure bri!!  the 70 is long gone and way out of the dip! :biggrin: im into 3 build offs as well homie!! lemme tie up my body woes....and im back in this shit!! ur 59 will be 6 feet under before too long!! BTW i need u to make some of those head stones and pass em my way so i can dop ur name on em....u want em 2 read brian lil wanger or slammed sonoma?! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you got jokes foo!

as i keep movin my 59 around like a piece of checkers game pieces...bout tired of even lookin at the sad sack o.....

but before i get serious with the buildoff between me and James..we are settling this lil fucked up chevy buildoff for sure! so i can clear my conscience of the ill fated 59 fuck!

and yeah, should i cast up some headstones for the purple pond playa ass 70? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That fucker is sick bro....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yota is commin along looks cool even with the scale diffs...there are 1/20 v8s i got a corvette kit waiting for use on a s10 when i get back around to one or get a new one lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 07:22 PM~18676926
> *yota is commin along looks cool even with the scale diffs...there are 1/20 v8s i got a corvette kit waiting for use on a s10 when i get back around to one or get a new one lol
> *


:wow: really?! i need me a v8 vette for this truck!! :0 anyone got 1 they wanna drop?! :cheesy:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

:wow: THAT IS CRAZY!!!! whats goin on? ive been off for a while but im back now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Sep 28 2010, 08:23 PM~18687485
> *:wow: THAT IS CRAZY!!!! whats goin on? ive been off for a while but im back now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not much bro, just tryin to build when i can, obviously you recognize the front of the yota, but i figured i would keep up the look with the rear end work! stay tuned...it'll be a while, but i hope to get her all done! thanks again BTW!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Yo, Hock how's it going on that 70 ? You try doing up the trunk work?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18697857
> *Yo, Hock how's it going on that 70 ?  You try doing up the trunk work?
> *


yah.. thats a whole nother can of worms im tryin to figure out!! im havin probs with that one, but i got a deal with a new body comin!! TBC?! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so kycustoms says there are 1/20 v8 kits out there?! anybody have a 1/20 vette engine by chance?! :0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 26 2010, 05:43 PM~18666933
> *well go back and take a pic dammit!!   :biggrin: how could you not get a pic of that?!  :0
> thanks for the comps guys, hopefully it turns out! im already thinkin i shoulda gone 1/24?! are there any 1/20 v8's out there? only a vette or the engine from a camaro would fit in right you know?! either way....ill do the 1/20 and see how i feel about doing it all over again on a 1/24?!  :biggrin:
> *



i would have but the camera died


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18662573
> *been awhile since i posted in my own thread...once again!! :uh: but im back in here with a lil project that i dug back out!  :biggrin: i originally got it off colman319? here on LIL but way back from mini truckins build thread. its a 1/20 toyota mini mixed up with a new 1/24 camaro front and rear facia. colman lost interest in it so i grabbed it up, the front WAS done with camaro goodies....
> 
> 
> ...


so im sittin here lookin at the bed.....i think its lookin a lil too long....i think im gonna chop the bed down some more, im trying to keep the short bed look?! also thinking of using the junk cab to make an ex-cab out of my new body?! :dunno: i figure, its gonna be while til i can get through this one, especially at the rate i build... :uh: why not add some good shit to it?! ill get the front and rear done 1st, then go from there, in about 2014!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i forgot to mention, if you need a 1/20 frame, suspension parts, ANYTHING that goes under a 1/20..i have.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 9 2010, 08:37 PM~18774751
> *i forgot to mention, if you need a 1/20 frame, suspension parts, ANYTHING that goes under a 1/20..i have.
> *


LOL...u said a frame...imma build that shit brian!! and you know this man!! :biggrin: BUT!!! what about a 1/20 V8 vette engine?! KY says there was a 1/20 vette kit?! ill double check, but i may need a rear axel?! imma make the front a-arms though! get at me playa!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

rear axle...yeap i believe i have those! also an extra bed and cab for that truck..haha :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 9 2010, 08:49 PM~18774788
> *rear axle...yeap i believe i have those!  also an extra bed and cab for that truck..haha :0
> *


i got an axtra cab and bed for now, but ill keep you in mind juuuuuuust in case shit happens yah know?! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gotta bump this for OFDATTX......peep the tubs and what not...lemme know homie!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i put in a lil work last night on american toyota......got the rear in 1 piece at least!prolly shoulda got down on the 70 so i can finish that already :uh: but at least i got some table time in!! its been a few weeks!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 24 2010, 07:31 PM~18895854
> *i put in a lil work last night on american toyota......got the rear in 1 piece at least!prolly shoulda got down on the 70 so i can finish that already :uh: but at least i got some table time in!! its been a few weeks!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 24 2010, 07:31 PM~18895854
> *i put in a lil work last night on american toyota......got the rear in 1 piece at least!prolly shoulda got down on the 70 so i can finish that already :uh: but at least i got some table time in!! its been a few weeks!
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be unique as hell when finished bro! cant say ive ever seen a camaro based hilux before :biggrin: 

wut color u got planned for her?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 24 2010, 08:08 PM~18897376
> *thats gonna be unique as hell when finished bro! cant say ive ever seen a camaro based hilux before  :biggrin:
> 
> wut color u got planned for her?
> *


LOL color?! hell i gotta get body work done 1st!! and time to do it before that! :biggrin: so i'll just say im thinkin about puttin it in primer for now!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 25 2010, 09:15 PM~18662573
> *been awhile since i posted in my own thread...once again!! :uh: but im back in here with a lil project that i dug back out!  :biggrin: i originally got it off colman319? here on LIL but way back from mini truckins build thread. its a 1/20 toyota mini mixed up with a new 1/24 camaro front and rear facia. colman lost interest in it so i grabbed it up, the front WAS done with camaro goodies....
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE A PIC OF AN S10 WITH A FRONT END LIKE THIS :biggrin: 




BUT DAMN THIS SHIT IS LOOKIN SICK HOCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IM A DEFENTLY GONNA KEEP AN EYE ON THIS


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 25 2010, 08:33 PM~18906428
> *LOL color?! hell i gotta get body work done 1st!! and time to do it before that! :biggrin: so i'll just say im thinkin about puttin it in primer for now!!
> *


haha sounds good enough for me bro! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 06:40 PM~18906504
> *I HAVE A PIC OF AN S10 WITH A FRONT END LIKE THIS  :biggrin:
> BUT DAMN THIS SHIT IS LOOKIN SICK HOCK  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IM A DEFENTLY GONNA KEEP AN EYE ON THIS
> *


 :wow: well what are you waitin for?! throw down a pic or it didnt happen! :biggrin: ill allow you to whore up my thread a lil bit!  
thanks for the comps tunza fun/big dogg/tonio!!  honestly, i know it will be awhile but this is one i really wanna finish!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit bro to tell ya the truth i'd rather see this finished than our buildoff even keep goin..lol. This is one nice ass buildup, and damnit if i dont have the same fuckin parts to do it up as well. LOL. :biggrin: 

You got this one..keep goin with it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 25 2010, 08:01 PM~18907484
> *shit bro to tell ya the truth i'd rather see this finished than our buildoff even keep goin..lol.  This is one nice ass buildup, and damnit if i dont have the same fuckin parts to do it up as well.  LOL.  :biggrin:
> 
> You got this one..keep goin with it.
> *


thats my plan..but hydro and dig hooked it up with bodies.....so ill keep up with the 70 if i can, im just runnin out of time with my colorado weather about to visit!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 25 2010, 05:58 PM~18906692
> *:wow: well what are you waitin for?! throw down a pic or it didnt happen! :biggrin: ill allow you to whore up my thread a lil bit!
> thanks for the comps tunza fun/big dogg/tonio!!  honestly, i know it will be awhile but this is one i really wanna finish!
> *


ok ill post it in a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 08:12 PM~18907623
> *ok ill post it in a lil bit  :biggrin:
> *


  i wanna see it!! i heard of it, but never seen it!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18907588
> *thats my plan..but hydro and dig hooked it up with bodies.....so ill keep up with the 70 if i can, im just runnin out of time with my colorado weather about to visit!!
> *


Good luck with the build and the weather bro !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here u go hock that truck i told about bro  










here's one with a charger front end :biggrin: 

got to this site truckrun.com u'll find a shit load of trucks there mini,fullsize.suv all kinds bro :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 26 2010, 11:54 AM~18912756
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 26 2010, 12:02 PM~18913281
> *fixed
> *


my bad tks bro :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 26 2010, 03:36 AM~18910259
> *Good luck with the build and the weather bro !
> 
> *


thanks trend... i aint worried about paint at all right now! i gotta get through the mud stage!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 26 2010, 11:54 AM~18912756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: good lookin out guys! i like convertions!! :biggrin: i got a pic of a dime with a CTS front end as my wall paper! maybe 1 day on my 99 dimer!! :biggrin: i got kits to build that 1 too, but ill get through the toyota 1st!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

been working on american toyota here and there....but me and slammedsonoma have been trying to master a 2000 style dime nose piece for an up graded look! he's tryin to get a good cast for the 1/20 while i been cuttin down a 1/20 to make a 1/24-1/25 style! i finally got it cut down brian......
















but now you can see here the next head ache!! to ugly bumper to fender gap!  








i think we'd be set if i could find another of those 1/20's that seem to have fallin off the face of the earth! :uh: i have found plenty of these dub style 1's but not the chrome 1?! :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice work Hock!!!! :happysad:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 08:14 PM~19055576
> *Nice work Hock!!!! :happysad:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 12 2010, 07:53 PM~19055427
> *been working on american toyota here and there....but me and slammedsonoma have been trying to master a 2000 style dime nose piece for an up graded look! he's tryin to get a good cast for the 1/20 while i been cuttin down a 1/20 to make a 1/24-1/25 style! i finally got it cut down brian......
> 
> 
> ...


i was wondering about this..and that looks good cut in half, i make a chevy emblem thatll fit the place that got cut. Now the gap...is there anyway you cna maybe build that with styrene? Or i can send ya out a resin 1/2o bumper or 2 and ya hack those into it  just a suggestion posibly. Oh and we'll have clear leadlights for this sucker when i get back after the show..found out why shit comes out yellow :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 10:14 PM~19055576
> *Nice work Hock!!!! :happysad:
> *


Yeah it is ! Keep us posted bro !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 24 2010, 07:31 PM~18895854
> *i put in a lil work last night on american toyota......got the rear in 1 piece at least!prolly shoulda got down on the 70 so i can finish that already :uh: but at least i got some table time in!! its been a few weeks!
> 
> 
> ...


dis thing is off da hook...ima keep my eye out on dis build. awesome...wit all da body work. i know its gonna b clean after u get through wit it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sounds good bri!! i just remembered...i have those 1/20's u casted and sent to me......?! :happysad: lemme see?! we got this shit bro!! :biggrin: now we jus gotta dail it in!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 12 2010, 09:04 PM~19055971
> *dis thing is off da hook...ima keep my eye out on dis build. awesome...wit all da body work. i know its gonna b clean after u get through wit it... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie...and the yellow bed is my "test dummy" i have a fresh cab and bed to use for the final body work! i got this originally off of colman912? :happysad: so i am using the yellow body from him, tryin this shit out, then i'll cut my fresh body when its right! :biggrin: QUALITY OVER QUANTITY!! and i got a crash dummy body to try it out with! time is on my side!! :biggrin: i acually got some work in tonight!! :biggrin: pics in a bit!! :uh: (finally)!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn Hock that camaro-pick up is on another level there. can't believe i missed it so far. run with this man.. gangsta!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 12 2010, 11:48 PM~19057109
> *damn Hock that camaro-pick up  is on another level there. can't believe i missed it so far.  run with this man.. gangsta!!
> *


oh im runnin bro!! :biggrin: this is 1 i really wanna finish!!  i got some pics here in a minute!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

updates on AMERICAN TOYOTA so far..........
started filling in with styrene rod for the high and low spots...
















i threw down some mud and put in the tail just to give a quick mock up!! :biggrin: 
















now on to the front end.... this wheel opening is nasty!! even with big rollers!!








i was thininking of cutting the fender trim by the driver door in half and putting that on the passenger side and vice/versa...?!








LOOK AT THIS PIC GUYS!!!! I NEED HELP WITH THIS 1!! 








the toyota is so square and straight.....the camaro rear is so rounded....what do i do to make this bitch stick together?!  styrene/super glue/model glue?!?!?! nuthing!!  :angry:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

well, you got my attention dude


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking good bro, PM'ed!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 13 2010, 02:04 AM~19057203
> *updates on AMERICAN TOYOTA so far..........
> started filling in with styrene rod for the high and low spots...
> 
> ...



Bro this is gonna be sick ! Very innovative thinkin' ! 

I'de use styrene strips with liquid glue (Ambroid) to put it all together. 

JM .02


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 13 2010, 12:04 AM~19057203
> *updates on AMERICAN TOYOTA so far..........
> started filling in with styrene rod for the high and low spots...
> 
> ...


The trucks coming along very nicely! I think what you want to do with the fender trim should work, and I would use styrene and some kind of super glue to hold it together. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here's one with a charger front end :biggrin: 

THIS IS SICK..ONE OF YOU TRUCK GUYS NEED TO BUILD ONE OF THESE FOR REAL... :0 
SORRY I DELETED THE PIC..


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

this is one sick build bro,,, i did the charger on the dakota and it was crazy build it will pay off in the end..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye Homie,you doing it with that custom rear end ,no dout...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 13 2010, 09:24 AM~19058392
> *this is one sick build bro,,, i did the charger on the dakota and it was crazy build it will pay off in the end..
> *


yezsir!! i remember it, it was the orange 1 right?! 
jeral--i think you were the 1 that posted earler with the 1:1 charger on the dakota?! its in this thread a page back maybe?!
and thanks for all the comps. guys....kind of an inspiration to keep this 1 going! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

American Yota is looking pretty forking cool Joe. I wish I could help you with your fix bro. Darren probably already has though, Im sure. He's pretty crafty when it comes to grafting on one thing to another. He did my Cheverado which will hopefully soon be done :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good hock, not sure why u used a yota to build this, an S-10 would have been better, but i like it, and i can't wait to see ya finish it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i think he got it partially started on the 'yota...

lookin better & better everytime i see it Joe..nice work man


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 14 2010, 08:38 AM~19064130
> *i think he got it partially started on the 'yota...
> 
> lookin better & better everytime i see it Joe..nice work man
> *


  yup, i got it off colman....liked the look so im runnin with it!


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

the reason why i did a yota is because i saw a rendering on minitruckinweb the some mkd guy did and it looked amazing!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 14 2010, 02:35 PM~19065882
> *the reason why i did a yota is because i saw a rendering on minitruckinweb the some mkd guy did and it looked amazing!!
> *


and amazing it shall be....when ever i get it done!! :uh: LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got a lil more work done on AMERICAN TOYOTA, tryin to get this camaro rear end piece finished....i thought the big open space on the rear bumper was open like that due to it being a r/c car and it was room for the r/c bumper? but i'm hearing its stock?! anyway.....that big open hole just wont due, so im tryin to fill it in!!








heres what i got before mud work..3 layers of styrene! :uh: just a shot in the dark here really, i hope it works!








kinda hard to see, but there are 3 layers there! :uh: 








trying to re-enforce this bitch to make it rock solid for mud work!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 18 2010, 10:57 PM~19106228
> *i got a lil more work done on AMERICAN TOYOTA, tryin to get this camaro rear end piece finished....i thought the big open space on the rear bumper was open like that due to it being a r/c car and it was room for the r/c bumper? but i'm hearing its stock?! anyway.....that big open hole just wont due, so im tryin to fill it in!!
> 
> 
> ...


da rear end is lookin better an better each time... :wow: awesome work Hock. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

work is lookin' good bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: thanks guys, all in due time! now that i am really motivated to dig into this truck, work hours have gone up again!! :uh: but its all good, christmas is comin up and i got 2 lil boys to entertain! overtime sounds good to me! LOL! ill get it though!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got a lil table time in! i have finally moved on from the junker yellow toyota bed to my fresh purple toyota bed!
got the 1st half cut off








mocking the fugly yeller bed to the fresh bed with the rear cut off








i started chopping up the bed, gettin ready for camaro mayhem!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good Joe..better luck with the purple hopefully!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 02:06 AM~19158838
> *i got a lil table time in! i have finally moved on from the junker yellow toyota bed to my fresh purple toyota bed!
> got the 1st half cut off
> 
> ...


good luck on yor conversion bro ! it's one heck of an idea !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2010, 07:21 AM~19160305
> *lookin good Joe..better luck with the purple hopefully!
> *


thanks guys....and ill keep you in mind brian, should i need a replacement bed!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 02:06 AM~19158838
> *i got a lil table time in! i have finally moved on from the junker yellow toyota bed to my fresh purple toyota bed!
> got the 1st half cut off
> 
> ...


nice work Hock...dat rear end is clean. can't wait to c da bed as one piece...keep up da good work. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 25 2010, 05:10 PM~19164513
> *nice work Hock...dat rear end is clean. can't wait to c da bed as one piece...keep up da good work. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, its gonna take some work, but its falling together pretty good right now! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 05:06 PM~19164483
> *thanks guys....and ill keep you in mind brian, should i need a replacement bed!
> *


yeap..gotcha covered bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so im tyrin to get the rear in 1 piece, and its in glue dryin...so i decided off to the front end?!
i gutted the front end for the camaro goodies....








i fitted the camaro fasia to the new body......fuck! it just dont sit right!! but i got the wheel well to line up way better then on the junker yellow body!?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 26 2010, 11:53 PM~19173350
> *so im tyrin to get the rear in 1 piece, and its in glue dryin...so i decided off to the front end?!
> i gutted the front end for the camaro goodies....
> 
> ...


Nip tuck..tha plastic surgeon! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Shit looks good bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 11:59 PM~19173377
> *Nip tuck..tha plastic surgeon! :biggrin:
> *


HAHA!!! i see a head ache coming soon for this front end! im not done with the bed yet, so after seeing these pics....ill move back to it for now! :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that front end dont look that hard to work with. though i could be talkin apples & oranges too.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2010, 01:53 AM~19173350
> *so im tyrin to get the rear in 1 piece, and its in glue dryin...so i decided off to the front end?!
> i gutted the front end for the camaro goodies....
> 
> ...


lot of work...but i know u'll pull it off. awesome work so far...


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

dang you replaced everything almost....nice work by the way! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 27 2010, 06:24 AM~19174024
> *that front end dont look that hard to work with.  though i could be talkin apples & oranges too.
> *


ehhhh......its gonna be more then i thought, see on the yellow body.....the camaro bumper is on the fender, which made the gap on top not bad al all on the purple body, i put the camaro bumper under the fender, which made the wheel well match right up how i wanted it, but now, notice the gap on top! :uh: its huge! i was thinking of cutting the toyota fender in the same curve with the camaro piece?! or cutting the fender flare off the yellow body and graphing it onto the purple body?! :dunno: i need to get the rear figured out....it keeps breaking loose from the bed!  so now that i have "hydroTyped" my own thread......off to the lab! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2010, 08:10 PM~19178420
> *ehhhh......its gonna be more then i thought, see on the yellow body.....the camaro bumper is on the fender, which made the gap on top not bad al all on the purple body, i put the camaro bumper under the fender, which made the wheel well match right up how i wanted it, but now, notice the gap on top! :uh: its huge! i was thinking of cutting the toyota fender in the same curve with the camaro piece?! or cutting the fender flare off the yellow body and graphing it onto the purple body?! :dunno: i need to get the rear figured out....it keeps breaking loose from the bed!  so now that i have "hydroTyped" my own thread......off to the lab! :biggrin:
> *



why yes...yes you have! Could ya possibly use a lighter to get some movement in the front to possibly round it down into the camaro? Tho doin that makes the hood a tad bit tough to get right. If it was in my hands, it would take far longer to build..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL yah it probably would....as for heat to bend it down......that may work?! :dunno: im thinking about the hood though?! thats gonna be a pain i think, so ill get the rear finished up first! i had it all glued together, came back in the morning and it broke loose AGAIN!  i gotta sit and cuss and discuss with it a bit! maybe a reinforcment under the roll pan to hold the bed sides out?! :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

reinforement and use styrene sheet in small square pieces ( 1/4 to 1/2" pieces) on the underside of the bed.. to hold the bed and bumper together as 1 piece. I reinforced a truck im doin up today with alum. tubing for the front fenders..just so i could work with it right.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The yota is comin out nice bro... Let me know when you get that package... Connie Chung at the post office said it should arrive by Monday... although I had a hell of a time understanding a word she said... for a minute I thought I was at the Casino...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 28 2010, 10:31 PM~19187178
> *The yota is comin out nice bro... Let me know when you get that package... Connie Chung at the post office said it should arrive by Monday... although I had a hell of a time understanding a word she said... for a minute I thought I was at the Casino...
> *


 :biggrin: LOL thats funny!! yah i got the caprice goodies! thanks bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

For the Fam ! ............


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

YOUR KITS ARE HEADING YOUR WAY TODAY SIR.
TRACKING # IS

1Z7435E50355088565


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 3 2010, 09:03 AM~19227656
> *YOUR KITS ARE HEADING YOUR WAY TODAY SIR.
> TRACKING # IS
> 
> ...


thanks for the bump trend!
tingos...ill let you know when it gets here! PM on the 61 guts...you get it!? :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey Joe, you gonna finish that 70? the 59 has new guts, and it fits better than it ever did. just gonna give ya a heads up on what im doin. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2010, 09:39 PM~19233189
> *hey Joe, you gonna finish that 70?  the 59 has new guts, and it fits better than it ever did.  just gonna give ya a heads up on what im doin. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yah, i need to get back on it, i saw your new pics! :0 its catch up time!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got some tingos goodies today!! :biggrin: ill post pics when i get some time!! fuckin killer shit here guys!! stay tuned!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 7 2010, 09:03 PM~19268230
> *i got some tingos goodies today!! :biggrin: ill post pics when i get some time!! fuckin killer shit here guys!! stay tuned!!
> *


so as promised to you tingos....you hooked me up, i got em in and here they are!!
not much for updates on builds, but i have to throw in some sick ass interior work done up by mr TINGOS54!! hit this man up for work guys!! lighting sucks in my basement, but i promised homie i'd throw em up, so here they are boys!! if you want better pics....lemme know! tingos thanks again bro!! for the work done....i think he charges a fair price and great craftmanship!! pictured here are a 63 lowrider kit guts and some monte guts!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn those are nice... Do I see some lowriders comin from you?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 10 2010, 11:33 PM~19298792
> *Damn those are nice... Do I see some lowriders comin from you?
> *


  thats the plan! i figured i'd have tingos do some work on the guts for me to get my ass rollin on some builds! these guts are WAY to nice to let sit! my time is limited on building already and i keep on starting time consuming builds like american toyota that are gonna take while to finish! when we had our little post off fun last week on the dynasnty thread, i was like damn...i need some fresh shit already....tingos hoooked it up with some fiya up under my ass, so im gonna run with it!! still diggin for wheels to use for my herb deeks....sorry to hydrohype your question which should have been a simple yes or no but YES.... some lowriders are coming frome me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 10 2010, 11:13 PM~19298643
> *so as promised to you tingos....you hooked me up, i got em in and here they are!!
> not much for updates on builds, but i have to throw in some sick ass interior work done up by mr TINGOS54!! hit this man up for work guys!! lighting sucks in my basement, but i promised homie i'd throw em up, so here they are boys!! if you want better pics....lemme know! tingos thanks again bro!! for the work done....i think he charges a fair price and great craftmanship!! pictured here are a 63 lowrider kit guts and some monte guts!!!
> 
> ...


DANG YOUR PICS LOOKED BETTER THAN MINE.DID I TRIP YOU OUT ON THE MONTE,WITH GLITTER WHITE STRIPES?IF YOU DON'T MIND I'M GONNA POST THESE ON MY THREAD,MY DUMBASS DIDN'T KNOW THAT WHEN YA DELETE PICS ON PHOTOBUCKET THEN THE SAME HAPPENS HERE.REMEMBER I STILL HAVE TO DO THE HOOD & TRUNK,JUST PAINT THEM & SEND THEM BACK.GOOD LOOKING OUT THOUGH,PEACE.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 11 2010, 08:05 AM~19300186
> *DANG YOUR PICS LOOKED BETTER THAN MINE.DID I TRIP YOU OUT ON THE MONTE,WITH GLITTER WHITE STRIPES?IF YOU DON'T MIND I'M GONNA POST THESE ON MY THREAD,MY DUMBASS DIDN'T KNOW THAT WHEN YA DELETE PICS ON PHOTOBUCKET THEN THE SAME HAPPENS HERE.REMEMBER I STILL HAVE TO DO THE HOOD & TRUNK,JUST PAINT THEM & SEND THEM BACK.GOOD LOOKING OUT THOUGH,PEACE.
> *


LOL you dont have to be nice bro, these pics suck! way to dark. needs more light to show detail, and yah bro you tripped me out, but with both!!! thanks again, and yah, when i get the hood and trunk painted ill hit you up for finishing touches!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2010, 12:13 AM~19298643
> *so as promised to you tingos....you hooked me up, i got em in and here they are!!
> not much for updates on builds, but i have to throw in some sick ass interior work done up by mr TINGOS54!! hit this man up for work guys!! lighting sucks in my basement, but i promised homie i'd throw em up, so here they are boys!! if you want better pics....lemme know! tingos thanks again bro!! for the work done....i think he charges a fair price and great craftmanship!! pictured here are a 63 lowrider kit guts and some monte guts!!!
> 
> ...


man this is nice, VERY nice and clean. good job onit. i love the detail. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2010, 11:08 AM~19301078
> *LOL you dont have to be nice bro, these pics suck! way to dark. needs more light to show detail, and yah bro you tripped me out, but with both!!! thanks again, and yah, when i get the hood and trunk painted ill hit you up for finishing touches!
> *


IT WAS AN HONOR SIR.DON'T BE SCARED TO TAKE IT TO A SHOW.AND,I'LL BE WAITING FOR THE HOOD & TRUNK WEY.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 11 2010, 11:56 AM~19301282
> *IT WAS AN HONOR SIR.DON'T BE SCARED TO TAKE IT TO A SHOW.AND,I'LL BE WAITING FOR THE HOOD & TRUNK WEY.
> *


well to get it to a show, i gotta finish it 1st! :happysad: ill be hittin you up again, i just gotta catch a warm day to paint, which might not be for a while?! so in the mean time back to American Toyota! :biggrin: thanks for lookin guys, and if you like what yah see....hit up tingos54 for some killer work!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i been a lil idle in my builds, but it is the holidays...so i spent my birth day today putting togehter a charger cop car for my 2 year old for christmas! :happysad: :biggrin: now i just have to get my oldest's dirt bike in 1 piece and im set!  
here's what i started with....








here's what i finished with! the $10 assembly fee might have been a good idea...but it comes from the heart! took about an hour and a half with some birthday beer! :biggrin: 
































these lil seats are actually padded with real stiching! :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: Dam thats sweet Hock!! Lil man's lucky...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 21 2010, 09:17 PM~19389517
> *:wow:  :wow: Dam thats sweet Hock!! Lil man's lucky...
> *


i found some strobe kits i may UPGRADE the flashing lights to?! :0 LOL and my wife wanted this one so i wouldnt "mess with it" :biggrin: HA!! i found a loop hole!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

christmas was fun this year! got the power wheels for my lil one, a dirt bike for my oldest, and they wanted to swap! :uh: lil one wants the dirt bike oldest wants the charger cop car! :uh: kids!! gotta love it right?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE LIL HOMIES!!! BE SAFE AND LETS GET READY FOR 2011!!


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 31 2010, 10:23 PM~19472168
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE LIL HOMIES!!! BE SAFE AND LETS GET READY FOR 2011!!
> *


 You too!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

for the Fam !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:biggrin: thanks T!! its a new year! time to get my ass in gear!!  ive come up on some recent goodies...thanks to beto and my 2 x-mas exchange buddies!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 01:35 AM~19421163
> *christmas was fun this year! got the power wheels for my lil one, a dirt bike for my oldest, and they wanted to swap! :uh: lil one wants the dirt bike oldest wants the charger cop car! :uh: kids!! gotta love it right?!
> 
> 
> ...



LOL that's the way it is with everything bro! LOL

Looks like you had some good holidays


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

yah, this year was a good turn out especially for my 2 lil ones!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2011, 10:31 PM~19514988
> *yah, this year was a good turn out especially for my 2 lil ones!
> *



Joe, I'll be honest with you bro, and it looks like you're the same type of dad. It dont matter what yyou get that year, just as long as your kids have an awesome Christmas. LOL. I cant wait until Christmas this year. My boys will be with me and my daughter will be 2 so she should be pretty fun!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 07:39 PM~19515084
> *Joe, I'll be honest with you bro, and it looks like you're the same type of dad. It dont matter what yyou get that year, just as long as your kids have an awesome Christmas. LOL. I cant wait until Christmas this year. My boys will be with me and my daughter will be 2 so she should be pretty fun!
> *


oh yah! with our fam its all for the kids!! then me and the wife do something a lil later!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2011, 10:46 PM~19515169
> *oh yah! with our fam its all for the kids!! then me and the wife do something a lil later!
> *



:0 You only think you're doing something. :roflmao: Her moaning is her christmas present to you :run: :sprint:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 07:49 PM~19515220
> *:0 You only think you're doing something. :roflmao: Her moaning is her christmas present to you  :run:  :sprint:
> *


LMFAO


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 07:52 PM~19515262
> *LMFAO
> *


 :roflmao: funny fucker!! she's already preggo!! i mean we do a lil gift thing later! you know what?! never mind cuz yall are about to post some half dressed hotties up in here!! i can just feel it!! LOL not like i mind! but still, i can see the bend coming in this straight arrow!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2011, 11:12 PM~19515537
> *:roflmao: funny fucker!! she's already preggo!! i mean we do a lil gift thing later! you know what?! never mind cuz yall are about to post some half dressed hotties up in here!! i can just feel it!! LOL not like i mind! but still, i can see the bend coming in this straight arrow!! :biggrin:
> *



Ok, here's your hotties


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 08:33 PM~19515807
> *Ok, here's your hotties
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i dont need pics of your fetish in my thread!! keep your blue veined custard chucker pics ALL FOR YOU!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 11:33 PM~19515807
> *Ok, here's your hotties
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sad that there wider than the ass end of that trucks. 
:barf:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 09:51 PM~19516728
> *Thats sad that there wider than the ass end of that trucks.
> :barf:
> *


 :yessad: :barf:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

holy shit didnt see that comin...i cant believe they actually make bikinis to fit them wtf


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

where the fuck did u get that pic of my wifey from? Thats my pickled pig feet


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 8 2011, 01:48 PM~19539594
> *where the fuck did u get that pic of my wifey from? Thats my pickled pig feet
> *



:roflmao: Bro, Im not jokin you, I was gonna post up that that was my wife and sister in the pic on my truck. I cant believe you shot the same shit out! LOL That's scary!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

even girls that big need love to and they are heat in the winter shade in the summer...might not be able to find her pussy but you can just grab a fold of skin and have your way with it lmfao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

slap the fat and ride the wave on in....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:squint: you fuckers are nasty!! now do my thread some justice a post some GOOD girlies and no more fatteies!! VANCE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 8 2011, 09:14 PM~19544523
> *:squint: you fuckers are nasty!! now do my thread some justice a post some GOOD girlies and no more fatteies!! VANCE!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Finally Im not the one gettin yelled at :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i came up on some monte goodies tonight!! the Cl clips i had from DLO the top middle is J's LS clip and the far left and far right LS clips are my new additions!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 16 2011, 03:29 AM~19610221
> *i came up on some monte goodies tonight!! the Cl clips i had from DLO the top middle is J's LS clip and the far left and far right LS clips are my new additions!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: got a couple clips i cant wait to use :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 16 2011, 01:29 AM~19610221
> *i came up on some monte goodies tonight!! the Cl clips i had from DLO the top middle is J's LS clip and the far left and far right LS clips are my new additions!
> 
> 
> ...


<---- DOES WANT A CL CLIP...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 10 2010, 11:13 PM~19298643
> *so as promised to you tingos....you hooked me up, i got em in and here they are!!
> not much for updates on builds, but i have to throw in some sick ass interior work done up by mr TINGOS54!! hit this man up for work guys!! lighting sucks in my basement, but i promised homie i'd throw em up, so here they are boys!! if you want better pics....lemme know! tingos thanks again bro!! for the work done....i think he charges a fair price and great craftmanship!! pictured here are a 63 lowrider kit guts and some monte guts!!!
> 
> ...


 i am on the late freight dogg.. but this shit looks good..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 16 2011, 01:29 AM~19610221
> *i came up on some monte goodies tonight!! the Cl clips i had from DLO the top middle is J's LS clip and the far left and far right LS clips are my new additions!
> 
> 
> ...


 i got to get me one of them Ls piece's for myself..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 16 2011, 10:52 AM~19611641
> *<---- DOES WANT A CL CLIP...
> *


hearse.....hit up DLO! he hooked it up, he may have some, but if i remember he was about out of resin or had to make a new mold or something?! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 11:31 AM~19611826
> *i am on the late freight dogg.. but this shit looks good..
> *


thanks markie!! nice start on your wagon too!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 01:14 AM~19544523
> *:squint: you fuckers are nasty!! now do my thread some justice a post some GOOD girlies and no more fatteies!! VANCE!!!   :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Well if its hottie you want to see, Let me find a few. HOLD ON! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:uh: thanks fucker!! but i dont wanna see a chick that can snap my cock off while we're doing th horizontal mambo!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 12:13 AM~19625278
> *:uh: thanks fucker!! but i dont wanna see a chick that can snap my cock off while we're doing th horizontal mambo!!
> *



:roflmao: Kung Fu grip on the junk while getting a hummer. How you going to explain that to the Doc?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

omg thats nasty but imagine how hard they could squeeze their pussy muscles hahaha


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 18 2011, 05:03 PM~19630818
> *omg thats nasty but imagine how hard they could squeeze their pussy muscles hahaha
> *


By the looks of them, I think they might be tuckin.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 12:13 AM~19625278
> *:uh: thanks fucker!! but i dont wanna see a chick that can snap my cock off while we're doing th horizontal mambo!!
> *



Joe, are you tryin to tell me you dont like the pics? :tears: Im heartbroken bro! I thought I was doing you a favor on your spank material? 

Ok, I'll try harder and see whatelse I can find for you. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 06:32 PM~19633164
> *Joe, are you tryin to tell me you dont like the pics? :tears: Im heartbroken bro! I thought I was doing you a favor on your spank material?
> 
> Ok, I'll try harder and see whatelse I can find for you. :biggrin:
> *


dont need spank material homie!! i got in house.....!  
BRIAN....trucks arrived today bro!! thanks!! not 1 but 2 720's!! and one's an ex-cab......HELL YAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the yellow one i got at the Atlanta NNL a few years ago for like $5 in a bag... love thiose kinda deals..ya never know wtf your gonna get.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 19 2011, 01:09 PM~19639839
> *the yellow one i got at the Atlanta NNL a few years ago for like $5 in a bag...  love thiose kinda deals..ya never know wtf your gonna get.
> *


good come up for sure! i cant wait to get into that one! :biggrin: just need a few parts and its on! im gonna go old school with the blue one!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell yeah, sounds like ya got a better plan than i did for it...which was nothing!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we need some more pics in here! :biggrin: 

Whatchu guys think?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 19 2011, 10:28 PM~19645215
> *I think we need some more pics in here! :biggrin:
> 
> Whatchu guys think?
> *


u already got extreme fat girls and extreme fit girls wtf you gonna post now lmfao


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hehehehehehehee 

Muahhhahahahahaha, 


oh, I'm sure I'll find the perfect women for Joe.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 02:16 PM~19650737
> *hehehehehehehee
> 
> Muahhhahahahahaha,
> ...


 :uh: .......anyways, im gettin some stuff together to get BACK TO BUILDING! time for dinner...pics in a bit!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 FINE THEN!! I guess I wont post these here then. 




























Oops, Wrong photo LOL.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 05:35 PM~19652486
> *:0 FINE THEN!! I guess I wont post these here then.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOU ON THE BOTTOM? WITH THE BLUE JEANS AND BLACK SHIRT?
DAMM :wow: 
I TAKE BACK ALL THE DUMB SHIT I SAID ABOUT YOU!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 09:18 PM~19652818
> *IS THAT YOU ON THE BOTTOM? WITH THE BLUE JEANS AND BLACK SHIRT?
> DAMM :wow:
> I TAKE BACK ALL THE DUMB SHIT I SAID ABOUT YOU!
> *



:twak: :uh: You phawker. You got me  I wasnt wearing my :ninja: outfit!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 05:35 PM~19652486
> *:0 FINE THEN!! I guess I wont post these here then.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: good boy!! now thats more like it!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 20 2011, 05:25 PM~19652403
> *:uh: .......anyways, im gettin some stuff together to get BACK TO BUILDING! time for dinner...pics in a bit!
> *


finally vance found GOOD pics to post!!.......anyway, i went diggin through some boxes, found some g-body goodies to get going on! i got a good decent hood to fab up a regal, an old CL clip to throw on a monte before i do an LS and a 78 monte thats been waiting way too long! i need to step back from so much 1 off custom building and do up some simple clean stuff to finally finish a build!! i probably had a good 14 builds i messed with in 2010 and finished 5?!  its a new year, time to start over! :biggrin: now i have hydro'ed my own thread, on to a couple of pics!  








i started messing with the trunk lay out and got the rear end reinforced so far for the regal..........


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 20 2011, 10:30 PM~19653608
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think the one on the right could look more like a 87 caprice then a monte if done right 

but that's just me. :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 07:49 PM~19653829
> *I think the one on the right could look more like a 87 caprice then a monte if done right
> 
> but that's just me. :dunno:
> *


thats what i thought when i got the clip....but imma go monte fest here i think.....CL,LS,78, maybe SS? and the regal! i just cant let my modeler A.D.D. kick in!! I COULD USE A RESIN CUTTY IF ANYONE WANTS TO HOOK A BROTHA UP?! :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 20 2011, 08:19 PM~19654170
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 06:25 PM~19652892
> *:twak: :uh: You phawker. You got me   I wasnt wearing my :ninja: outfit!
> *


 lol... :biggrin: I did not know if i crossed the line? but I figured your cool 
enough..
:biggrin: thanks for that one...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got my donor kit for the wagon build off finally!! :uh: i've been messin with that and my GN TO regal BUILD! the start to the regal is some oooooold school daytons...i mean when wires 1st came out! im tryin out a painted spoke and chrome lip with some 1st gen wires!! now i need tires with some white walls!! :happysad:
































GN ready to go with the reagle hood


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 22 2011, 04:43 AM~19665509
> *i got my donor kit for the wagon build off finally!!  :uh: i've been messin with that and my GN TO regal BUILD! the start to the regal is some oooooold school daytons...i mean when wires 1st came out! im tryin out a painted spoke and chrome lip with some 1st gen wires!! now i need tires with some white walls!! :happysad:
> *



 PICS or it didnt happen!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 22 2011, 03:43 AM~19665509
> *i got my donor kit for the wagon build off finally!!  :uh: i've been messin with that and my GN TO regal BUILD! the start to the regal is some oooooold school daytons...i mean when wires 1st came out! im tryin out a painted spoke and chrome lip with some 1st gen wires!! now i need tires with some white walls!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Regal is gonna be cool bro !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 01:44 AM~19665513
> * PICS or it didnt happen!
> *


pics of what vance?! the fatties you're hopin for?!......or the donor kit and wagon?! :happysad:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

AWREADY,DOING IT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 07:28 AM~19665983
> *:thumbsup:  Regal is gonna be cool bro !
> *


thanks big T!!! i got the tingos guts as you can see, i been playin with some old school d's for the build....i got about 3 hours in tape and spray on these wheels and i still dont know if i like em?! maybe after clear and if i can find some white walls they'll pop?! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 22 2011, 08:15 AM~19666089
> *AWREADY,DOING IT
> *


 :wave: wudup tingo bling?! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 22 2011, 11:10 AM~19666076
> *pics of what vance?! the fatties you're hopin for?!......or the donor kit and wagon?! :happysad:
> *



LOL You edited them bitches in after I posted  And yeah, I was possibly hoping for some thick meat  :roflmao:

Is that the Tingos interior you were talkin about?

How much did that cost you? Some bad ass work! 

The regal is gonna be bad ass Joe.  Cant wait.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 11:28 AM~19667036
> *LOL You edited them bitches in after I posted  And yeah, I was possibly hoping for some thick meat  :roflmao:
> 
> Is that the Tingos interior you were talkin about?
> ...


yezsir thats one of my tingos interiors goin into the regal! :biggrin: he charges a fair price IMO...hit em up bro! as you can see you wont be dissapointed!  i been in between the regal and the 61 wagon right now! pics in a bit!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

are you gonna squeeze some smaller skinnier tires on those blue d's?
smaller than the fat tires those old schools use to come with?
either way i want to see what you come up with.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 23 2011, 12:05 AM~19671680
> *are you gonna squeeze some smaller skinnier tires on those blue d's?
> smaller than the fat tires those old schools use to come with?
> either way i want to see what you come up with.
> *


the blue old schools are on the tires from the "new" 64 impala lowrider kit, but that kit comes with water slide decals i just havnt put em on yet! if that dont work, hopefully 520's will fit?! then its off to rick!! scaledreams.com!! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

been throwin down on the wagon build off, im fightin the 61 impy donor kit to fit!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here bro!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 05:15 PM~17954035
> *here a 1/32 vert 59 that will be goin down soon for the "1/32 build off"
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happend to these???


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 11:02 PM~19688118
> *what ever happend to these???
> *


X2??
They look tight!!! :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 09:02 PM~19688118
> *what ever happend to these???
> *


still got em goin........i broke the body and dig and hydro hooked it up with new goodies i just have to get the body goin again, and its too cold to paint so i just have the trunk opened again for now, still need to jamb it though


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 24 2011, 10:36 PM~19687703
> *been throwin down on the wagon build off, im fightin the 61 impy donor kit to fit!
> 
> 
> ...


JM .02 but I'de cut the floor pan and seats out of the resin interior tub,
then rework the door panels and adjust the seats to fit your need.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 25 2011, 06:44 PM~19695703
> *still got em goin........i broke the body and dig and hydro hooked it up with new goodies i just have to get the body goin again, and its too cold to paint so i just have the trunk opened again for now, still need to jamb it though
> *


 :happysad: GOOD I THUOGHT THAT 70 MIGHT HAVE GOTTIN AWAY FROM ME...LOL... :biggrin: 
LOOKING GOOD IN HERE CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH THAT WAGON... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 25 2011, 07:50 PM~19695762
> *JM .02 but I'de cut the floor pan and seats out of the resin interior tub,
> then rework the door panels and adjust the seats to fit your need.
> 
> *





 good ideah!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 25 2011, 04:50 PM~19695762
> *JM .02 but I'de cut the floor pan and seats out of the resin interior tub,
> then rework the door panels and adjust the seats to fit your need.
> 
> *


i was thinkin about that, cuz the resin seats dont have much detail in em, so i was gonna glue in the stock plastic goodies!  good lookin out trend!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 05:42 PM~19696289
> *:happysad: GOOD I THUOGHT THAT 70 MIGHT HAVE GOTTIN AWAY FROM ME...LOL... :biggrin:
> LOOKING GOOD IN HERE CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH THAT WAGON... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL gotten away from you huh?! anyways...thanks bro!  plannin for just a clean traditional look, red body, white top and red/white guts! was gonna do black body with res guts, but that'll go on my 64 wagon!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 25 2011, 07:51 PM~19696396
> *i was thinkin about that, cuz the resin seats dont have much detail in em, so i was gonna glue in the stock plastic goodies!  good lookin out trend!
> *


 :thumbsup: ..........


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 25 2011, 06:18 PM~19696686
> *:thumbsup: ..........
> *


 :h5:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ouch!!
















:biggrin: this ones for the wagon build off!!








and hell yah!! i did this a VERY few time on the high way in my 91 dime back in the day!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2011, 12:53 AM~19799338
> *ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2011, 02:53 AM~19799338
> *ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wagon !

Looks like that '64 met Godzilla !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pretty close! it was on a semi hauler trailer....went under an over pass at 70 mph, bridge was a little lower than the driver expected!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn sucx about that 64 i bet dude cried lol but on the upside it made all the other 64s worth a little more lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2011, 05:11 PM~19802701
> *pretty close! it was on a semi hauler trailer....went under an over pass at 70 mph, bridge was a little lower than the driver expected!
> *


I hope that driver of the hauler got some loot !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 03:25 PM~19802780
> *I hope that driver of the hauler got some loot !
> *


 :nosad: it was a hauling company delivering it for the owner!!! :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2011, 03:11 PM~19802701
> *pretty close! it was on a semi hauler trailer....went under an over pass at 70 mph, bridge was a little lower than the driver expected!
> *




















the good news about this one? the owner and his son did not get hurt..
they got rear ending by somebody... it was a really clean 69!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 6 2011, 04:00 PM~19802989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 rear ended?! pushed into what a freakin semi?!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

These cars are looking like the accidents I've seen the last few days. Seems like no one knows how to drive on the snow and ice any more. Almost got hit a couple times and almost hit a couple cars that forget they have a big ass truck behind them. Good thing I'm in the big ass truck. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

all this stuff going on in here, and YET i see no building. what are you working on hock????? i mean MR Hock VP. lol

looks like the VP should have some good stuff he's working on. lol

ya know im just messin with ya.
i just like lookn at what your doing, we build on about the same level, so i like to check in on the compition some times. lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 6 2011, 08:47 PM~19804674
> *all this stuff going on in here, and YET i see no building. what are you working on hock????? i mean MR Hock VP. lol
> 
> looks like the VP should have some good stuff he's working on. lol
> ...


oh dont worry mathew! im workin! items on my bench right now.....61 wagon for the build off, GN im turning into a regal, 64 impy from the exchange, 2 big body verts from beto, 68 caprice from beto, american toyota, and a new one i been playin with is making a caprice out of a 66 or 67 impy..havent decided yet?! i got that damn modelers A.D.D. going on again! plus its too cold to paint anything, so im just in fab stage for now! SMART ASS!! :angry: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lol well it's good to see you working on 8 models at one time. that must be one big ass work bench. lol
all them models and not one single pic. :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 6 2011, 09:00 PM~19804758
> *lol well it's good to see you working on 8 models at one time. that must be one big ass work bench. lol
> all them models and not one single pic. :wow:
> *


no sir...not one pic! maybe in due time?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MY COMPUTER CAUGHT A VIRUS......ILL TRY TO BE ON, I'VE GOT A BORROWED LAP TOP RIGHT NOW.....BUT I CANT GET COMPUTER GEEKS TO FIX IT TIL NEXT THURSDAY! SEE YA'LL SOON HOPEFULLY!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 6 2011, 06:00 PM~19802989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that could be pretty fixable. Dont look TOO bad. That 64 on the other hand...its gone. Aint no bringin that back! :nosad: :tears:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

finally got my comp. fixed i think, so im back into full swing....right about the time everyone seems to be leaving?! :happysad: well......here's what i been messin with lately!
got the regal jambed...........








atually got a very breif part of the day to lay some paint on the undies of the 61 wagon and the regal......








the resin guts were good for a curbside, which "lady in red" will not be! so im scratch buildin the impala guts to impala wagon.......
























and no hoppin and dancin for "lady in red"....she's gettin bagged! two deflated bags for the rear, two inflated bags (thank you vance) for the front!dual comp. and a single tank.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Joe!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

looking good hock...but when you gonna finish up that 70 for me.....lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 25 2011, 11:34 PM~19962558
> *finally got my comp. fixed i think, so im back into full swing....right about the time everyone seems to be leaving?! :happysad: well......here's what i been messin with lately!
> got the regal jambed...........
> 
> ...


Is that some foil work on the that red rear end?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 25 2011, 11:42 PM~19963999
> *looking good hock...but when you gonna finish up that 70 for me.....lol.... :biggrin:
> *


keep that arm tied up and keep tappin that vein.....!  i WILL finish it!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2011, 08:54 PM~19804724
> *oh dont worry mathew! im workin! items on my bench right now.....61 wagon for the build off, GN im turning into a regal, 64 impy from the exchange, 2 big body verts from beto, 68 caprice from beto, american toyota, and a new one i been playin with is making a caprice out of a 66 or 67 impy..havent decided yet?! i got that damn modelers A.D.D. going on again! plus its too cold to paint anything, so im just in fab stage for now! SMART ASS!! :angry:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 hell yea.. 67 caprice... 66 is cool too. but the 67 has that slope on the quarter
:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 26 2011, 01:44 AM~19964014
> *keep that arm tied up and keep tappin that vein.....!  i WILL finish it!!
> *


love that build for some reason.. :cheesy: 
ahh because its sick as hell would be my guess :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 12:08 AM~19964148
> *love that build for some reason.. :cheesy:
> ahh because its sick as hell would be my guess :thumbsup:
> *


"you dont love me, you jus love doggy style!" or maybe i've only shown the blingin undies?! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 26 2011, 02:12 AM~19964172
> *"you dont love me, you jus love doggy style!" or maybe i've only shown the blingin undies?! :biggrin:
> *


i must say im a sucker for blingin undies (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 25 2011, 10:34 PM~19962558
> *finally got my comp. fixed i think, so im back into full swing....right about the time everyone seems to be leaving?! :happysad: well......here's what i been messin with lately!
> got the regal jambed...........
> 
> ...


lookin good...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks bro, im just tryin to keep up with the big dogs in this wagon run!!!! :happysad:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 6 2011, 05:00 PM~19802989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THAT LOOKS LIKE OLD MAN JOHN'S 69


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 25 2011, 11:43 PM~19964011
> *Is that some foil work on the that red rear end?
> *


YESZIR MAYHEM!! i am doing the duty i hate the most on the undies right now!! FOIL!!!  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 28 2011, 11:45 PM~19984454
> *YESZIR MAYHEM!! i am doing the duty i hate the most on the undies right now!! FOIL!!!   :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice. Time consuming. But clean.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 25 2011, 10:34 PM~19962558
> *finally got my comp. fixed i think, so im back into full swing....right about the time everyone seems to be leaving?! :happysad: well......here's what i been messin with lately!
> got the regal jambed...........
> 
> ...



:wow: looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 1 2011, 07:51 PM~19991667
> *:wow: looking good bro :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah it is !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 1 2011, 06:28 PM~19991907
> *Yeah it is !
> *


 :wave: :h5: whats up big T?! been diggin into makin the switch from the resin guts to the plastic guts, good idea....once again!  im tryin to make it work, but im no jeral with his guts all done with a fish tank!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 1 2011, 09:58 PM~19992758
> *:wave:  :h5: whats up big T?! been diggin into makin the switch from the resin guts to the plastic guts, good idea....once again!  im tryin to make it work, but im no jeral with his guts all done with a fish tank!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


Well worth the effort homie! Looks real good. Yeah Jeral shut the block down with that wagons interior!

Dynasty is for real!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 1 2011, 09:38 PM~19993983
> *Well worth the effort homie! Looks real good. Yeah Jeral shut the block down with that wagons interior!
> 
> Dynasty is for real!
> *


yes we are!! now i gotta get crackin and finish these guts!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

tryin to get some time in on this wagon build off! the scratch guts are tryin my patients!! i almost got the rear of the tub done, but fittin it to the resin body!!! :uh: :angry:  








started in on the door panels to make them work for the wagon guts....








gettin going on the undies....








put in some foil work, ready for clear....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Joe!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good Fam !keep us 
posted on the progress.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 13 2011, 06:58 AM~20079833
> *lookin' good Fam !keep us
> posted on the progress.
> *


almost got the guts ready...cuz i need to get em painted up and get to cleaning up the body!! :uh: :angry: resin.....gotta love it!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 13 2011, 09:12 PM~20083483
> *almost got the guts ready...cuz i need to get em painted up and get to cleaning up the body!! :uh:  :angry: resin.....gotta love it!!
> *


I know that feelin with that resin stuff !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 13 2011, 07:31 PM~20083614
> *I know that feelin with that resin stuff !
> *


lol....show your resin T!! i wish i had the stock pile of promo's you got!!! i have a few in ninja mode.... promo and resin...but everytime i hit markie....(hydroTYPE)'s page he always has new promo's, and wagon's!! I GOT SOMETHIN YOU MIGHT LIKE MARKIE!!!! 4 door hard top with ZERO WARP!!nothing!!! chrome head lights... front bumper...rear bumper all good shrome, just no tails! SUPER MINTY AT ITS FINEST FOR REAL!!! i bought it to build..but this is a really old 58 4 door!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 16 2011, 08:07 PM~20109310
> *lol....show your resin T!! i wish i had the stock pile of promo's you got!!! i have a few in ninja mode.... promo and resin...but everytime i hit markie....(hydroTYPE)'s page he always has new promo's, and wagon's!! I GOT SOMETHIN YOU MIGHT LIKE MARKIE!!!! 4 door hard top with ZERO WARP!!nothing!!! chrome head lights... front bumper...rear bumper all good shrome, just no tails! SUPER MINTY AT ITS FINEST FOR REAL!!! i bought it to build..but this is a really old 58 4 door!! :biggrin:
> *


here's pics of the 58 4 door....
























an old van i got cheap...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got into gear with the 61 wagon....rear air bags in
















front end in








undies about done
























carpet is all in








a lil mock up with seats and sound goodies in








takin a stab at my 1st time with a wired distributor!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

for this 61 wagon im building......i used a 2 door vert kit for a donor......any tips for converting the door panels to a 4 door!? i was gonna mud the door line and just scribe a new line for the 4 door but the pleats would be un even then?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 3 2011, 06:15 PM~20250144
> *for this 61 wagon im building......i used a 2 door vert kit for a donor......any tips for converting the door panels to a 4 door!? i was gonna mud the door line and just scribe a new line for the 4 door but the pleats would be un even then?!
> *


  nothin for the 4 door panels?!......ill just jump into the 79 caddy im doin then?! :biggrin: 
























































i just put down some blue metal specks after these pics! but i gotta pause cuz the wifey and i are having #3 friday at 12 noon! :biggrin: so i gotta take a lil vacation til prolly sunday?!  :biggrin: wish US luck guys!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I didnt read the above til just now... All I saw was gotta take a vacation....

lol.... guess its not the kind of vacation Im thinkin.... round here we call it goin away to college.... 

but since its not that kinda vacation... then congrats bro....

And the caddy looks sick bro....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 09:30 PM~20287671
> *I didnt read the above til just now... All I saw was gotta take a vacation....
> 
> lol.... guess its not the kind of vacation Im thinkin.... round here we call it goin away to college....
> ...


x2 caddy is nice..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 09:30 PM~20287671
> *I didnt read the above til just now... All I saw was gotta take a vacation....
> 
> lol.... guess its not the kind of vacation Im thinkin.... round here we call it goin away to college....
> ...


LOL..baby on the way! :biggrin: friday..12:00 ill post when we get home!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

my new lil one is here! 4-8-11 12:29pm 7lbs 12oz baby boy #3! :biggrin: i'll post pics of my "human build" as hydro called it when mama gets home monday some time cuz she has the camera! my 2 year old is the new builder i've been workin with...my oldest is to much into video games and running around....maybe i can get #3 like the 2 year old, but that's a ways away!! :biggrin: i just wanna say thanks to the guys who replied on FB for the new baby.....as i haven't had much time for FB or LIL!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 10 2011, 08:43 PM~20307002
> *my new lil one is here! 4-8-11 12:29pm 7lbs 12oz baby boy #3! :biggrin: i'll post pics of my "human build" as hydro called it when mama gets home monday some time cuz she has the camera! my 2 year old is the new builder i've been workin with...my oldest is to much into video games and running around....maybe i can get #3 like the 2 year old, but that's a ways away!! :biggrin: i just wanna say thanks to the guys who replied on FB for the new baby.....as i haven't had much time for FB or LIL!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats on the son joe...as far as converting the 58 panels it might be best to get another kit or some other panels from someone that did a full custom interior and use a pair of fronts in the back


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 7 2011, 09:26 PM~20287628
> * nothin for the 4 door panels?!......ill just jump into the 79 caddy im doin then?! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dang thats looking good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 11 2011, 07:39 AM~20309664
> *congrats on the son joe...as far as converting the 58 panels it might be best to get another kit or some other panels from someone that did a full custom interior and use a pair of fronts in the back
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: good idea! i may even have some spare 62 guts that hopefully match up close?! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

guess i could up date my thread a lil.... 61 wagon....these pics are a lil old, but the camera has been dead, so more to come after these! :happysad: 
front bags done and engine in!
















































guts sprayed.....
























to be continued! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

comin out sick Joe


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gettin close to paint!! guts about done!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

been workin here a lil bit, small stuff for now since the wagon is done......tryin to re-work a GN hood for my regal build.....i have a nicely casted hood, but its the nascar regal hood and doesnt line up quite right closed, so i been messin with a lil idea i had! thanks to the 2 homies for the hood hook ups! im usin 2 stock GN hoods to get rid of the hood cowl piece
























we'll see what happens?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i have some tingo styled updates but my comp. is acting up and 3:30am comes quick!! so more to come!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up Hock...congrats on da new baby. c u were busy wit all dem builds...keep up da good work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> wats up Hock...congrats on da new baby. c u were busy wit all dem builds...keep up da good work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks playa!! i been on the tingo's grind too, still gotta post em, comp. was actin up last night and im workin on the guts some more for better pics anyways!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good up in here homie much props keep the progress coming!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good up in here homie much props keep the firme work coming!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice builds bro, that cadi's gonna look sweet with those patterns! Fits the car lines nicely


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Nice builds bro, that cadi's gonna look sweet with those patterns! Fits the car lines nicely


thanks homie, but that one got dipped and is sittin back in primer, but i plan on re-doing it with the same patters and i had a side panel mural for the bottom......we shall see?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> looking good up in here homie much props keep the firme work coming!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


:wave::h5:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah bro you never know, I had to dunk my 61 imp cause of paint cracked and now its so much better, so I know. Silver lining, right?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

my try at a lil tingo inspired work......
old school mini truck build, so no mirrors, and buttons not colored yet
























































and some 64 goodies.......


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss42/hocknberry/101_3313.jpg

I will be curious what plans you have for the 58? Or leave alone?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

*Leave it or customize it?*

http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss42/hocknberry/101_3313.jpg

I will be curious what plans you have for the 58? Or leave alone?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> my try at a lil tingo inspired work......
> old school mini truck build, so no mirrors, and buttons not colored yet
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> my try at a lil tingo inspired work......
> old school mini truck build, so no mirrors, and buttons not colored yet
> 
> 
> ...


 looks great hock! I like the balance of textures!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss42/hocknberry/101_3313.jpg
> 
> I will be curious what plans you have for the 58? Or leave alone?


honestly i dont know bro?! i bought it cuz its an really old ass toy, but at the same time so complete and clean with no breakage just missing the tails!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> looks great hock! I like the balance of textures!


thanks homie! still gotta get going more to finish the 64! i got some tre guts tingos did up for me, so im kinda using that as a blue print, but changing it up hocks style!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got some table time in.....triyin to get on my 64 tingos in spired guts!! 
left the last post with this....








finished it up with this........
















got my tingos tre guts to go off of....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

all them interiors look bad ass, your doing a great job with that flocking. keep it up homie. can't wait to see that old skool truck finished.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> all them interiors look bad ass, your doing a great job with that flocking. keep it up homie. can't wait to see that old skool truck finished.


:no: not flocking matt, i could never get that shit to work! its all felt and foam from tingo's how to thread on doing interiors! thanks though! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> got some table time in.....triyin to get on my 64 tingos in spired guts!!
> left the last post with this....
> 
> 
> ...


OH DANG,WATCH OUT NIKKA.LOOKS GOOD WEY.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

started up yet another project!  :loco: but im gonna start with paint rather then "kustom" shit that would look cool, so maybe i can finish something! i got to much mud and bondoed bodies layin around! anywayz........ elcamino i started off with some marbilizing and water spots! still thinking on something more for the sides, thinking maybe a thumb print in the lwere body and ghosts in the middle?! im open to suggestions from all the bad ass painters?!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I ain't no bad ass painter but I like that Camino so far!! Makes me want to do one!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> I ain't no bad ass painter but I like that Camino so far!! Makes me want to do one!!


i would say you had a wicked paint job going in that paint thread!!! and you said you wanted to add more to the side's of the body...thats were im at! im open to details bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> started up yet another project!  :loco: but im gonna start with paint rather then "kustom" shit that would look cool, so maybe i can finish something! i got to much mud and bondoed bodies layin around! anywayz........ elcamino i started off with some marbilizing and water spots! still thinking on something more for the sides, thinking maybe a thumb print in the lwere body and ghosts in the middle?! im open to suggestions from all the bad ass painters?!


damn hock that elco looks sweet homie i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn hock that elco looks sweet homie i likes it :thumbsup:


:wave: :h5: thanks bro! im stuck on the sides, but i got something brewin i think?! i had no set idea when i started and just let tape and paint go! now i think im thinking about it too much?! LOL


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

was anybody able to help you with ideas on the sides?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> was anybody able to help you with ideas on the sides?


what you see posted is what i read yota! LOL, so no not much for idea's, but i'll come up with something! my main focus is to keep all the lines clean and bleed free, which i already need to clean up! cuz i will be throwing some oriental blue over it all when it gets where i want it! i have SOME time with the AB, but never with HOK, so i dont want to see this one go in the dip!! hno:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah i feel ya, sucks dippin after work put in, its lookin good though man!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> yeah i feel ya, sucks dippin after work put in, its lookin good though man!


im tryin bro..but im kinda "iffey" right now?! i got plans but the bleed through and usin black/silver before HOK is scarin me!! lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> started up yet another project!  :loco: but im gonna start with paint rather then "kustom" shit that would look cool, so maybe i can finish something! i got to much mud and bondoed bodies layin around! anywayz........ elcamino i started off with some marbilizing and water spots! still thinking on something more for the sides, thinking maybe a thumb print in the lwere body and ghosts in the middle?! im open to suggestions from all the bad ass painters?!


 wuz good hock :wave: paint job looks clean homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

GET DOWN WITH IT.GET HER DONE


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> GET DOWN WITH IT.GET HER DONE


LOL, im tryin tingo's, my lil one managed to rub the drops off the top last night, so i go in reverse again!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up Hock :wave:...i hear ya on goin n reverse bro'. i messed up one of da lines on my bed liner...on da '99 Silverado. haven't fixed it yet...still got me all frustrated. lol...but i know u got it bro'.


----------



## really? (Aug 2, 2011)

Sik work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> wats up Hock :wave:...i hear ya on goin n reverse bro'. i messed up one of da lines on my bed liner...on da '99 Silverado. haven't fixed it yet...still got me all frustrated. lol...but i know u got it bro'.


im startin to think i shoulda gone silver base, but im too far along now!! water drops should be an easy do over!

@really?.....LOL, nice avie name! thanks for the comps!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

still grinding on the elco! laid a couple of panels down and made a feable attempt at some finger print on the bottom panel! probably shouldnt have done while drinking beers!! LOL!! oh well!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> still grinding on the elco! laid a couple of panels down and made a feable attempt at some finger print on the bottom panel! probably shouldnt have done while drinking beers!! LOL!! oh well!


Hey mate, looks good from where i stand! Came out real nice like mate, i likes!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MAN!! TGIF!! today was a jacked up day at work!! 13 hours later im home!! went in hearing it was gonna be an easy day.....8 in and out! time to hit the table!! then the usual LAST MINUTE BS!!  5 hours later im on the 45 minute drive home pissed! knowing i cant mess with no plastic and especially resin...i wanna break stuff!! i get home and hit a few tubs of "kids stuff that dont get played with and should be donated, but i wont let the wifey do it cuz there might be somethin there" :rofl: i found a ford flex on some big rollers and a line controlled toyota tacoma!! TRUCK SHIT!! HELL YAH!! LOL insta calm hits me with..........."whatcha gonna do" like that chris rock stand up! i hit a shower and got to DESTRUCTION!! LOL here i go.....another project!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

project monte wagon here we go!! gotta give a HUGE shout out to 85 barittz!! thanks charles for stocking up the build!! :h5:


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

uffin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> MAN!! TGIF!! today was a jacked up day at work!! 13 hours later im home!! went in hearing it was gonna be an easy day.....8 in and out! time to hit the table!! then the usual LAST MINUTE BS!!  5 hours later im on the 45 minute drive home pissed! knowing i cant mess with no plastic and especially resin...i wanna break stuff!! i get home and hit a few tubs of "kids stuff that dont get played with and should be donated, but i wont let the wifey do it cuz there might be somethin there" :rofl: i found a ford flex on some big rollers and a line controlled toyota tacoma!! TRUCK SHIT!! HELL YAH!! LOL insta calm hits me with..........."whatcha gonna do" like that chris rock stand up! i hit a shower and got to DESTRUCTION!! LOL here i go.....another project!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> still grinding on the elco! laid a couple of panels down and made a feable attempt at some finger print on the bottom panel! probably shouldnt have done while drinking beers!! LOL!! oh well!


looks good hock, I would just throw a candy over it....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> still grinding on the elco! laid a couple of panels down and made a feable attempt at some finger print on the bottom panel! probably shouldnt have done while drinking beers!! LOL!! oh well!


YEAH WEY BEER & MODELS DONT MIX HOMIE.LOL.ARE YOU GONNA SPRAY CANDY OVER ALL THIS?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> YEAH WEY BEER & MODELS DONT MIX HOMIE.LOL.ARE YOU GONNA SPRAY CANDY OVER ALL THIS?


YES!! that was the plan.....but i fucked up the finger print bad, so its dip time.....i wanted the base silver instead of black anywayz! i had originally based it black to go with chameleon paint and make a donk..oh well, i got to try skill at water drops and marbilizing....then got brave and tried a finger print! FLOP!! TBC!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > MAN!! TGIF!! today was a jacked up day at work!! 13 hours later im home!! went in hearing it was gonna be an easy day.....8 in and out! time to hit the table!! then the usual LAST MINUTE BS!!  5 hours later im on the 45 minute drive home pissed! knowing i cant mess with no plastic and especially resin...i wanna break stuff!! i get home and hit a few tubs of "kids stuff that dont get played with and should be donated, but i wont let the wifey do it cuz there might be somethin there" :rofl: i found a ford flex on some big rollers and a line controlled toyota tacoma!! TRUCK SHIT!! HELL YAH!! LOL insta calm hits me with..........."whatcha gonna do" like that chris rock stand up! i hit a shower and got to DESTRUCTION!! LOL here i go.....another project!!
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

85 Biarittz said:


> uffin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


LOL like i said, this is the "85 Biarittz" edition monte wagon!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> started up yet another project!  :loco: but im gonna start with paint rather then "kustom" shit that would look cool, so maybe i can finish something! i got to much mud and bondoed bodies layin around! anywayz........ elcamino i started off with some marbilizing and water spots! still thinking on something more for the sides, thinking maybe a thumb print in the lwere body and ghosts in the middle?! im open to suggestions from all the bad ass painters?!


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gseeds said:


> :thumbsup:


yah that was the thumbs up pic gary, til i got a lil braver with more patterns before kandy.....oh well...dip time and i know what to repeat cuz it worked!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> 716 LAYIN LOW said:
> 
> 
> > LOL i havent forgot jeral!! i CANT forget all that plating!! and NO!! thats not the 70 in the back...its a 70, just not THA ONE!!:rofl:
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got it all cut to fit! filled the sun roof, plan to work on the hatch....i'm lookin for some feed back on the monte wagon.........


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks great so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE SHIT PUT THE KNIFE DOWN...:rofl: NA JUST PLAYING ....THIS IS COMMING OUT REAL SWEET LOOKS GREAT BRO ...GONNA BE A BAD ASS RIDE WHEN YA FINISH IT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats turnin' out sweet bro ! I can't wait to see more progress ! :drama:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: good work so far, i like it with the wires all locked up in the back!


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks good Hock.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks good bro......... And this is me just talking here, but are you gonna put the Monte windshield pillars back on?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks cool but i would cut the monte b pillar off and move the magnum one forward since its for a rear doors... or make the monte 4 door haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

kykustoms said:


> looks cool but i would cut the monte b pillar off and move the magnum one forward since its for a rear doors... or make the monte 4 door haha


 That would be sick.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Love what you doing Hock. Everything looking great


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good bro......... And this is me just talking here, but are you gonna put the Monte windshield pillars back on?


no mr monte man! LOL all magnum top....jake....i thought of a 4 door....maybe later?! base905...thats my plan i think?! lowrider..its a g-body, so full lock up or 3 wheel with the LS nose?! this all started off with the 1:1 watson posted in the "monte carlo wagon" thread im building it with my twist, he's planning on a replica build! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i need to grab up some more mud this weekend and im back on it! i been messing with the undies a lil.......im happy with the top, and i wanted to keep it like the 1:1.....but the more it sits and i look at it......it may change up a bit?! :naughty:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

the wagons looking sweet as hell


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What do you need mud for? Use only glue....then no shrinking.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> What do you need mud for? Use only glue....then no shrinking.


so i've been told many times....care for a quick how to? what kind of glue do you use? i also heard of using baby powder?!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up Hock? That monte wagon is sick, bro. LS, D's and locked up good combo. Looking real good, bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> What up Hock? That monte wagon is sick, bro. LS, D's and locked up good combo. Looking real good, bro.


thanks big dog! all good in your hood?! you able to iron out your little lump in life you had goin on?! ill be back on the monte soon! i needed some more putty, but im gettin some more info on the glue/powder "bondo"! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks good to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> thanks big dog! all good in your hood?! you able to iron out your little lump in life you had goin on?! ill be back on the monte soon! i needed some more putty, but im gettin some more info on the glue/powder "bondo"! :thumbsup:


everything's chillin' now, bro. Only thing I got on my mind right now is gotta hustle for the baby on the way. I'm a get bench time in hopefully. Hows your neck of the woods, bro?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> everything's chillin' now, bro. Only thing I got on my mind right now is gotta hustle for the baby on the way. I'm a get bench time in hopefully. Hows your neck of the woods, bro?


all good bro....building slowly but surly when i can as you can see LOL....baby #3 growin up good and well! congrats on yours!!
blackbeard1....thanks for the comps!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got bored and kicked around some ideas for the monte wagon...re-enforced the rear axel and chopped the a-arms off to go with a locked up look, thought of making it adjustable......but ill just go with a locked up look so i finish it!! LOL


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:lookin good


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, Hock.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Looking good, Hock.


thanks coast & bugs....me and coast made a recent trade deal...so i been messin with a lil capri II...tryin some different build styles.....tryin to figure out what do do with this lil ugly troll! i planned on an ESO stanced look...but couldnt find good rims to fit the tamiya tires after being cut down....but i have some old school BBS wheels in a ford f-100 kit that fit the 5:20's PERFECT flipped around w/out the white wall! maybe a drfiter car!? IDK....when i got this lil car in a sammich bag....i was like...LOL....uhhh???? but this lil thing is growin on me now..... ill figure somthin out!? BACK TO THE MONTE WAGON SOON!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this week end im throwin down on some darkside time......a lil time lapse of the blue oval going together! GET WELL JAMES!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got a little malibu itch....
















im on the grind to build a malibu....YES I KNOW THE MONTE IS NOT A GOOD BASE BODY....this was a junk aero back SS monte i wanted to try the 1/4 top cuts.....before i kill a good regal....G/N body! i like the top out come....just gotta try the tails and trunk, then game on!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here yah go coast.......i think i figured out what do do with this little "WWJD"???? capri II!!! LOL...i actually like this little ford now!!
















a little black wash and gold touch to make the BBS wheels look correct then on to paint!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> i got a little malibu itch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


swap the roof to a citation


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> here yah go coast.......i think i figured out what do do with this little "WWJD"???? capri II!!! LOL...i actually like this little ford now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> bad ass


LOL!! i knew you would chime in!! i ALMOST stanced this bitch!! good idea on the citation!! you have a junk body?! :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> LOL!! i knew you would chime in!! i ALMOST stanced this bitch!! good idea on the citation!! you have a junk body?! :dunno:


nope i have a citation that im gonna narrow so i can put the elco front clip on it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig the hell out of that Capri! :nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> I dig the hell out of that Capri! :nicoderm:


thanks bro......i was thinking maybe one of those after market wings? aoishima or tamiya maybe?! i figure maybe you or eso would know since you guys rock this import style?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> thanks bro......i was thinking maybe one of those after market wings? aoishima or tamiya maybe?! i figure maybe you or eso would know since you guys rock this import style?!


?? you dont slap ricer wings on them cars this is the way to go


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> ?? you dont slap ricer wings on them cars this is the way to go


ehhh, and i dont really like em?! i had hit google for 1:1 pics when i first got the car to try to get some ideas, and i ran acrossed a pic that was kind of a pro touring look and had a low profile aluminum wing that didnt look bad?! LOL im not lookin for the supra whale tail or nothin! ill probably just leave it asis?!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:capri looks good brotha


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

NICE !!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:got my package today brotha...gonna go tear it open right now:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:got my package today brotha...gonna go tear it open right now:biggrin:


good shit!! hope it helps yah out!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so i was just gonna build up the capri for a quick build, but the more i messed with it....i just wasnt diggin the little engine.....i dont have a spare vette some im gonna roll with a monte V8 TPI!
























then i got bored and swapped over to the BIG scale tacoma and finished laying it out......was supposed to be a simple curbside, but i wanna open the doors and hood?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

You shoulda sanded down that mold seam goin down the center of that Monte motor........ Take it how you will, I'm not tryin to be a Dick here, just pointing out something that's a basic is all! 


Don't cut corners bro. Do it up right!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You shoulda sanded down that mold seam goin down the center of that Monte motor........ Take it how you will, I'm not tryin to be a Dick here, just pointing out something that's a basic is all!
> 
> 
> Don't cut corners bro. Do it up right![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

All mold seams should be sanded down.......... Two part seats (join points should be sanded) everything that comes in two parts that get joined and can be seen should get sanded down......... Rear ends, etc.........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Like I said........ I'm not tryin to be a Dick at all.......... Just tryin to help up any way I can!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

good tips! I've been trying to do that shit too.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> All mold seams should be sanded down.......... Two part seats (join points should be sanded) everything that comes in two parts that get joined and can be seen should get sanded down......... Rear ends, etc.........


The one that drives me nuts that EVERYONE forgets is Seats. People always leave the seams in the front seats. Drives me NUTS.... 

Great job up in there.....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

engine block is like one of the first things I do now in the mock up stages..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You shoulda sanded down that mold seam goin down the center of that Monte motor........ Take it how you will, I'm not tryin to be a Dick here, just pointing out something that's a basic is all!
> 
> 
> Don't cut corners bro. Do it up right!


thats only a mock up engine....ill be using a brand new fresh TPI, i didnt want to scratch the chrome pan cutting it to fit


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the lil capri II is now on hold for another damn project!! i've been thinking about some things to do to my 66 impy to get it going already! started digging through parts boxes when i got home from work and found this!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want the GOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1 more pic of the scattered "parts" kit








the holly wood top is gonna change up a bit!
















got the top cut
















AND THEN....DAMMIT!! i had a fear this was gonna happen!! normally...BACK IN THE BOX!! not this time!! i got an itch i need to scratch with this shit!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wth hock.... sell me that gold..:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Who the Fuck does gold plate anymore? ide love to have a gold kit!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Who the Fuck does gold plate anymore? ide love to have a gold kit!


this is old school shit from big kids enterprises! LOL i was about 15 years old mowin lawns to buy model shit when i got this and 6 or so others.....i need to dig through more of my pile! JEFF>>>didnt chawps or some one plate those PE spokes you had?! there's gotta be a gold plater out there some where?! i honestly like the chromed look better, but i have to do this one up now!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i wasprbably around that age when big kid was around!! i was like no way im paying $15-20 a kit:banghead: now i wish i would have.....theyd probably be glue bombs though


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I just threw a revell 64 Imp in the trash with gold plate. I kept the wheels. I might be able to retrieve it, but...............


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> I just threw a revell 64 Imp in the trash with gold plate. I kept the wheels. I might be able to retrieve it, but...............


maybe its the plastic hoarder in me, but YOU NEVER THROW AWAY A KIT! lol those can be parts later...right coast?! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:1 mans trash is anothers treasure!!anything can be fixed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> this is old school shit from big kids enterprises! LOL i was about 15 years old mowin lawns to buy model shit when i got this and 6 or so others.....i need to dig through more of my pile! JEFF>>>didnt chawps or some one plate those PE spokes you had?! there's gotta be a gold plater out there some where?! i honestly like the chromed look better, but i have to do this one up now!!



Nah I had pe set gold plated and a set of deeks, but that was done with real gold, can't do plastic with that! 

I would love to have just some small things gold plated, undies, some motor shit, maybe some bumpers an grills ya know!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Nah I had pe set gold plated and a set of deeks, but that was done with real gold, can't do plastic with that!
> 
> I would love to have just some small things gold plated, undies, some motor shit, maybe some bumpers an grills ya know!


who was it awhile back selling the burgandy 62 that had all the gold plating?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grinding on the 65......the body is green for now....but its a junker im tryin to re-vive! so no it wont be green.....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*AWEREADY*



hocknberry said:


> grinding on the 65......the body is green for now....but its a junker im tryin to re-vive! so no it wont be green.....


gonna be killer carnal


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: ....... lookin' good bro !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> gonna be killer carnal


imma try bro! thanks to you and other sources after.....the foam and felt game must grow bigger on go on!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :wow: ....... lookin' good bro !


with the color im going and all the gold plate....i need to integrate some gold leaf in there some where, so ill be in you PM box pretty soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> with the color im going and all the gold plate....i need to integrate some gold leaf in there some where, so ill be in you PM box pretty soon! :thumbsup:



 I got you homie... once you leaf it you'll be wanting to 

Leaf everything.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> with the color im going and all the gold plate....i need to integrate some gold leaf in there some where, so ill be in you PM box pretty soon! :thumbsup:



 I got you homie... once you leaf it you'll be wanting to 

Leaf everything.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i was diggin through more stuff i have to try to find more gold goodies for the '65.....i came across not one but two file sets i thought i needed apperantly at one time! :banghead: oh well...at least 1 is in use for the top of the 65!!








this is gettin to be a head ache to match! LOL this may turn into a vert!! ANYONE GOT A 65 VERT BOOT READY?! lLOL








TREND........LOL didn't you say that about pin striping everything...LOL like your wifes ass!! :roflmao:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

A vert would be nice or you can change the shape of your roof design, hock. Maybe a single point/spike in the middle and some small ones in the middle. Just a thought...either way it's gonna be a sick Pimpala.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

whatever...just box it up and send it my way:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL, thanks guys...BUGS....IDK...just messin with the top, this was actually cut up around 8 years ago or so, so im just rollin with it...i had to after finding the gold 65 kit yah know?! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

did i a lil more work to the roof.....
















then spent a few hours on the guts!!








props to tingos for crankin out guts after guts!! i got 4 hours + in my pinky....still not done!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks real good Joe. props for being able to do it LOL. I tried, but Nah. Tingos got it on lock. shit is complicated.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Looks real good Joe. props for being able to do it LOL. I tried, but Nah. Tingos got it on lock. shit is complicated.


its not really all that hard vance, just practice to make it look good i guess....im sure most look at my lil splash i have done on my pink guts like...4 hours +?!?!?...the center console was a pain in the ass, LOL i cut the mirror paper and each damn mirror 3 times!! then bend to shape and make the felt look right around it?! :banghead: LOL i finished off the back seat in about 25 minutes....and i re-did that twice! keep at it bro if thats the style you'd like! im on the grind on this one!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i finally convinced my 8 year old to put a model together! got em a camaro snap kit......he wants it bumblebee yellow though! my 3 year old is ALL OVER the model game....just need him to get a lil bigger! LOL he was PISSED he didnt get a car!








went to a christmas party saturday with my boys......i may be hoppin back into the 1:1 world?!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool family!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i tried out some buttons other then paint....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> i tried out some buttons other then paint....


damn that looks sweet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Interior looking really good homie!Have a great New Years, Hock!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work homie!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nice work homie!


thanks guys....i almost have the guts done now! im about ready to spray some paint over the gold belly on the undies!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Great job..... Nice work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

interior looks good homie !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey wutsup Hock! Projects are looking incredible man


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks guys...whats crackin dig?! im just tryin to finish something around here!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol. I know it man.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Hock, you getting down on the interior work, brother. Coming along real nice. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

looks like you having fun Joe.Commin along badass wey.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> looks like you having fun Joe.Commin along badass wey.


thanks bugz and tingo's...its about 95% now! LOL im almost done, i just keep seeing other shiney lil things on the bench that distract me away....like a cat with a laser pointer or something!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Sick interior werk bro, roof is tight too


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

for those who mess with 1/64 stuff.....hot wheels has a boat tail out...i found a '88 or so 4-runner too
















also....hit up SASINEROS if you need wheels......he's casting the revell wires, rather then paying the cash for a discontinued car?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What did you use for the buttons on your interior?Like I said it looks great,how does that project go?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work hock


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> for those who mess with 1/64 stuff.....hot wheels has a boat tail out...i found a '88 or so 4-runner too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool i got a s10 and a s10 blazer and a few others that im gonna customize one of these days...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> What did you use for the buttons on your interior?Like I said it looks great,how does that project go?


i used silk pins and hand laid em all in bro......
















theb cut em down after the CA set in


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> thats cool i got a s10 and a s10 blazer and a few others that im gonna customize one of these days...


thanks ROLLIN.....KY....i have so mant "im gonna do's" waitin too!LOL...i grabbed an impala nascar that had some cool lookin wheels to go on the 4 runner


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i know what u mean about that lmao i found some fast and furious cars that have some descent wheels and some racing seats


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

up dates on the "pink sock" '65......3 days of liquid mask at 2-3 hours a shot....i finally got the undies underway!
it was hard to coat so much gold plate with white prime.....








got the pink and pearl down.....








then time to strip the liquid mask!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:65 lookin good, im workin on one myself.........also pink:facepalm:mines a lot darker though:biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hocknberry how you do the gold bro can u let me know


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Gold frame!!!! NICE


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

bighomie68 said:


> hocknberry how you do the gold bro can u let me know


 yeah what bighomie68 said :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn hock that's bad ass nice color combo with that gold


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> up dates on the "pink sock" '65......3 days of liquid mask at 2-3 hours a shot....i finally got the undies underway!
> it was hard to coat so much gold plate with white prime.....
> 
> 
> ...


damn this shit is lookin real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> i tried out some buttons other then paint....


I'm building like my 3rd or 4th interior of this style as we speak and I love seeing folks progress and style! from my first (lemonade 63) to my most recent (blue 56 pics soon) the style, quality, and arangements have only gotten better from watching you guys!!!! There's a wave of grown men scavanging michaels and hobby lobbys everywhere for felts, foams, glitter paper and mirror paper! lol I know I got like $60-70 in 29 cent a sheet felts, $1 glitter papers, $1.29 foam sheets, and $3 mirror papers.. lol Adds up fast, and I'm still short ALOT of colors.. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hock that frame and chassis is SICK !!!!!!!! That pearl pink looks real good bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That frame looks real good,Hock,can't wait to see it finished!I remember I tried to see if I could do gold,I was using that dipping paint that they use to fix old jewelry,let's just say the results are best left forgotten LOL. Anywho keep up the super work!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up big Hock?! That pink and gold color combo is looking sick, bro. Keep up the bad ass work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Them undies look edible lol, That must have been hard to spray the first shot of primer on a plated chassis! Look'n like the makings of a show stopper right there


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:65 lookin good, im workin on one myself.........also pink:facepalm:mines a lot darker though:biggrin:


thanks bro...this is the pink i asked you about on your 64.....i was gonna use the 1 shot pink...the darker one, but decided the light looked better with the gold



bighomie68 said:


> hocknberry how you do the gold bro can u let me know


this an old big kids enterprises kit......wish i woulda snagged up more! 



rollindeep408 said:


> Damn hock that's bad ass nice color combo with that gold


thanks....i plan on some gold leafing....so when trend does his how to....ironically on a pink impala LOL.....ill be at it!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> damn this shit is lookin real nice :thumbsup:


thanks bro......wanna send me some 67 skirts probono! LOL



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hock that frame and chassis is SICK !!!!!!!! That pearl pink looks real good bro!


thanks big dog......this was the car i was asking you for the gold leafing how to.....that shit is sensative!! i opened the kit to check it out, and lifted the plastic sheet and it tore like nuthin!! so im already a sheet down and havent started yet!!



bugs-one said:


> What up big Hock?! That pink and gold color combo is looking sick, bro. Keep up the bad ass work.:thumbsup:


whats good brutha!! LOL i finally got some new pics!



Woods said:


> Them undies look edible lol, That must have been hard to spray the first shot of primer on a plated chassis! Look'n like the makings of a show stopper right there


yah.....i kinda cringed throwing primer of all things over gold plate!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> up dates on the "pink sock" '65......3 days of liquid mask at 2-3 hours a shot....i finally got the undies underway!
> it was hard to coat so much gold plate with white prime.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What liquid mask did you use? It looks like it works really well. How do you get the mask off once it's dried and your all done with the top paint?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

A Hock ........... what you got in mind for the '65 as far as paint ............ is it gonna be straight pink pearl like the chassis ?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That pink and gold looks to good together!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick!



TINGOS said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > up dates on the "pink sock" '65......3 days of liquid mask at 2-3 hours a shot....i finally got the undies underway!
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> What liquid mask did you use? It looks like it works really well. How do you get the mask off once it's dried and your all done with the top paint?


i actually bought the wrong stuff.....its for the lexan clear RC bodies.....says to put on at least 4 coats and cut to shape after its dried.....LOL i gave up at 3 coats! came out good though....needs a lil touch up here and there....to get it off was kind of a pain, probably would have been easier with another coat....but i just stuck on the blue painters tape and peeled it back and had to do most with tweezers from there!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> A Hock ........... what you got in mind for the '65 as far as paint ............ is it gonna be straight pink pearl like the chassis ?


no, im thinking of patterns for it.....or i may cheat and grab some franklin ink if i get ahold of a new body.......OH YAH.....gold leafing somehow, somewhere!..........thanks brandon......and to J....that means a lot coming from you bro! if i could afford to plate the 13's i got pff yah, that would be the plan!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that shit for lexan sucks i use humbrol or sol mask neo


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

been a awhile since i got back to my own thread.....been grinding on a few projects, last was the pick 65....wasnt feeling the body so i sent out a "HELP" for a new 65 body....halfass came through with one on grounds i'd open his 65 wagon for him, so like bud light...HERE WE GO!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Long time no see,bro!glad you got a body for your 65,is it going on the pink one you're working on?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You do the dam thing. looks good with them spokes.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Long time no see,bro!glad you got a body for your 65,is it going on the pink one you're working on?


I WISH BRO!! i tried to deal it up! halfass sent me a 65 hard top to cut this wagon for him....but yah, the new hard top will be for the pink ride, almost a pink wagon! :banghead:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> You do the dam thing. looks good with them spokes.


yah, i gotta mock it up for fun, it'll have some pink and gold mocked up before i send it back to yah!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


>


LOL...i said MOCK with gold..at least you can have braggiing rights saying it had gold under it?! LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That wagon is lookin' good bro ! Keep us posted !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha keep us posted. LoL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that belly pan came out killer the pink looks good


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > up dates on the "pink sock" '65......3 days of liquid mask at 2-3 hours a shot....i finally got the undies underway!
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good hoc this pink an gold build is coming along nice


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whats good Pina?! thanks bro...its also coming along SLOOOOW! but halfass sent me that black wagon to cut open for him in trade for a new 65 hardtop body, so after i get him going with the wagon, im back on it!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OoooooooooooO U didn't have to stop what you were doing just for me. But it's a good thing you did, cuz I know people. And the people I know would do somthing about it.

Nothing to you or your models or fam, just prob stomp there feet and :rofl: at me.

LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> OoooooooooooO U didn't have to stop what you were doing just for me. But it's a good thing you did, cuz I know people. And the people I know would do somthing about it.
> 
> Nothing to you or your models or fam, just prob stomp there feet and :rofl: at me.
> 
> LOL


LOL....actually i do, i have modelers A.D.D. like a mother...LOL, i have to stay focused on the wagon right now or you may not see it anytime soon?! j/p....nah, if its mine, time is no issue, but doing shit for other peeps is madatory! im killin 13 hour days right now.....and making it a point to hit this damn bench until its right!! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey did u ever finish that Toyota with the camaro front end?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Hey did u ever finish that Toyota with the camaro front end?


LOL...american toyota is still awaiting its return! hell i still have to finish your truck!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

whats up homie?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> whats up homie?


whats crackin big dog...you got some new info me yet?! i got a cat imma send yor way or just cop some parts off of yah for him comin up soon hopefully!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> I'm building like my 3rd or 4th interior of this style as we speak and I love seeing folks progress and style! from my first (lemonade 63) to my most recent (blue 56 pics soon) the style, quality, and arangements have only gotten better from watching you guys!!!! There's a wave of grown men scavanging michaels and hobby lobbys everywhere for felts, foams, glitter paper and mirror paper! lol I know I got like $60-70 in 29 cent a sheet felts, $1 glitter papers, $1.29 foam sheets, and $3 mirror papers.. lol Adds up fast, and I'm still short ALOT of colors.. lol


so that's why I keep seeing a bunch of fools at Michaels? I thought it was for an up-coming 
gay pride parade? naw just BS.. hock your still the man, i am way on the late freight but i love dem wagons
everything looks great bro.. that's crazy with them pins and that gold is really outstanding..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang .......... It's good to here somethin from the "Hype" man ! Glad to see you postin bro !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> so that's why I keep seeing a bunch of fools at Michaels? I thought it was for an up-coming
> gay pride parade? naw just BS.. hock your still the man, i am way on the late freight but i love dem wagons
> everything looks great bro.. that's crazy with them pins and that gold is really outstanding..


thanks markie...good to see yah back bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I see them wagons That MC Wagon Tho on D's :dunno: Naw just phucc'n with ya,some nice rides & trucks keep do'n that good shit ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> I see them wagons That MC Wagon Tho on D's :dunno: Naw just phucc'n with ya,some nice rides & trucks keep do'n that good shit ...


black 65 is one im doin for halfass..and HELL YES...wires are goin on the monte wagon with a LS front end! i may donk another one or drop it on some big chrome rollers...but i gotta finish 1 first!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

what it do fool?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> what it do fool?


whats crackin tingos?! im just finishing up halfass' 65 wagon, then im divin into the drag-lo lugk build off....LOL you just missed this one since your flyin the big D!  i woulda challenged you to some interior!!.............YAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Hock,looks like third times gonna be the charm on the Hudson wagon,I got westleys cleaner its the same damn thing,black magic bought the westleys name.Gonna take my time on the wagon,doing the motor and frame now that I got vacation.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks for the tip Hock,looks like third times gonna be the charm on the Hudson wagon,I got westleys cleaner its the same damn thing,black magic bought the westleys name.Gonna take my time on the wagon,doing the motor and frame now that I got vacation.


LOL thats funny! thats why westleys is MIA..........where'd you find the westleys at?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pepboys.Yeh I had a couple of mishaps with the paint,but shit happens,just learning how to paint resin!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grinding on the drag-lo vs LUGK build off








i got my "new" 65 impy body stripped....courtesy of halfass......so i can get back to the pink 65.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> grinding on the drag-lo vs LUGK build off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeet ! Can't wait to see the '65 again.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> grinding on the drag-lo vs LUGK build off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool man. Cant wait to see how it ends up.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> grinding on the drag-lo vs LUGK build off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally back to the pink one,great to see!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Finally back to the pink one,great to see!!


this is the 67 impy for the drag-lo vs LUGK build off, but yes....im about to jump back on the pink 65....sam......got the top of the drivers post to go and shes ready!


----------



## infamousob (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Hock, whats the status of "American Toyota" w/The Camaro front end and tail?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> grinding on the drag-lo vs LUGK build off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HMMMMMMM Y DOES THIS LOOK FAMILIAR  :facepalm:










   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man.......Thanks for all the hard work on that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

infamousob said:


> Hey Hock, whats the status of "American Toyota" w/The Camaro front end and tail?


sittin and chillin for another day right now!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> HMMMMMMM Y DOES THIS LOOK FAMILIAR  :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!!! thanks for stealing my thunder bigdogg....NO...im not tryin to be a biter!! i had originally done the top on a revell 64 from a pic from "greenade" i think?! i still have yet to build it.....was gonna do it on the green body for my pink 65 but that body went south on me, and i had done the "exsposed" rear on a 67 years ago, so i combined the 2 on my 67.....








is this monte in the drag-lo vs LUGK build off?! how'd i miss that shit?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

diggin for some trade deal goodies, i came across the rest of my gold for the pink 65 and left overs from a 61 chrome kit.................


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> diggin for some trade deal goodies, i came across the rest of my gold for the pink 65 and left overs from a 61 chrome kit.................


hey hock what do u want for the 61 bro :biggrin: lmk


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah what he said. For both.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Hock ... the package has arrived in great condition ..... send me some pics of that ride in Lowrider Mag that we talked about.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hey Hock ... the package has arrived in great condition ..... send me some pics of that ride in Lowrider Mag that we talked about.


cool!!! ill have to see if i can find pics on the web.....if not its this months lowrider mag cover car


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey hock what do u want for the 61 bro :biggrin: lmk


theres not much left i dont think.......ill have to open it up, probably chrome interior thats not realistic!?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hay I'll tell you what, If you want to send the gold parts for the 65 back home with the wagon........I'll hook you up with something you might need.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hay I'll tell you what, If you want to send the gold parts for the 65 back home with the wagon........I'll hook you up with something you might need.


:nono: i need the gold to finish the pink 65


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> theres not much left i dont think.......ill have to open it up, probably chrome interior thats not realistic!?


What do u have left????


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

my bad bro...lemme get some pics goin and ill throw you some pics in a PM!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Hock ....... I shoulda let you take that '74 apart ..... it's sone prestine ..... it aint been apart SINCE '74 ! Them screws were tighter than a gnats ass ! LOL ........... the only part I'm havin' trouble with are the headlight and tail-light assy ......


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang Hock ....... I shoulda let you take that '74 apart ..... it's sone prestine ..... it aint been apart SINCE '74 ! Them screws were tighter than a gnats ass ! LOL ........... the only part I'm havin' trouble with are the headlight and tail-light assy ......


i told you it was a 9/10 or 10/10 promo!! i almost didnt send it to you! LOL.......... i almost regret it....i still have the OG box....but i know its gonna come proper!! do it up BIG so dont feel so bad for killing a"$400" ebay deal! LOL!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL ............ I should show those old guys that collect these and hates lowriders, whats about to happen !!! LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> LOL ............ I should show those old guys that collect these and hates lowriders, whats about to happen !!! LOL


yes sir you should!! 10/10 promo goin into 20/10 status in my eyes and a 1/1000 in theirs!! LOL!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*It's 60% completed Hock .............. I started with some Franklin Ink ......... now it's off to the Aztec House of Paints to recieve some fades, pinstriping, and leafing.

Then I'll recieve it's beautiful Kandy paint that has been custom mixed for this build. (the color won't be revieled until it's complete) 

Hope you like the start of it homie !

*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I know I like it. Nice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy shit! Man that's bad ass!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Trend, yours looks great with new paint.

1974 Caprice promos, in general are boring paint jobs out of the box. Mine was yuck green. 

Oh yea, send the promo police to me 'cause I even cut open the hood on my 74 caprice promo......and I chopped the top too!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *It's 60% completed Hock .............. I started with some Franklin Ink ......... now it's off to the Aztec House of Paints to recieve some fades, pinstriping, and leafing.
> 
> Then I'll recieve it's beautiful Kandy paint that has been custom mixed for this build. (the color won't be revieled until it's complete)
> 
> ...


Killer!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:lucky:buttkick:

j/k:biggrin:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Trend, yours looks great with new paint.

1974 Caprice promos, in general are boring paint jobs out of the box. Mine was yuck green. 

Oh yea, send the promo police to me 'cause I even cut open the hood on my 74 caprice promo......and I chopped the top too!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ Sandcast ..... LOL ! yeah I build'em like I want too....forget those promo Cops !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks killer so far bro!! the wifey had a lil accident monday night and we are just getting home from the burn unit.......ill check in when i can bro!! thanks again....somethin finally made me smile!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Drool rag is in place. I'll just sit here for a while until the pics show up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> looks killer so far bro!! the wifey had a lil accident monday night and we are just getting home from the burn unit.......ill check in when i can bro!! thanks again....somethin finally made me smile!


Hey bro, is she alright?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Hey bro, is she alright?


its ugly right now, but docs say vision will be 100 in due time.... vision test this morning was 20/25...story in summer build off......thanks for the concern james! it'll be ok...just gonna take some time and patients! ill still check in from time to time.....just gotta hang up what build time i had left for now! i got my hopes held high and the docs were sounding positive.....so thats always good!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very nice!:thumbsup:



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *It's 60% completed Hock .............. I started with some Franklin Ink ......... now it's off to the Aztec House of Paints to recieve some fades, pinstriping, and leafing.
> 
> Then I'll recieve it's beautiful Kandy paint that has been custom mixed for this build. (the color won't be revieled until it's complete)
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that bro..............prayers sent fam ! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro..............prayers sent fam ! :angel: :angel: :angel:


thanks big T!!! now go do your thang!! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> LOL ............ I should show those old guys that collect these and hates lowriders, whats about to happen !!! LOL


 Remember what I said a few months back; as soon as I get to a show, I'ma take my razor saw, by an o.g. promo and vert it right in front of the guy's sales table! :rofl:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Remember what I said a few months back; as soon as I get to a show, *I'ma take my razor saw, by an o.g. promo and vert it right in front of the guy's sales table!* :rofl:


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Man you crazy ! but I'de love to see their faces !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Got the kandy on the '74 last night ..................... *



























*Next up is the Aqua flakes and clear ................. *


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW thats killer.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Trend. looks great


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

beautiful....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: love it!


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> looks killer so far bro!! the wifey had a lil accident monday night and we are just getting home from the burn unit.......ill check in when i can bro!! thanks again....somethin finally made me smile!


Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn Trend that paint is SICK


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> looks killer so far bro!! the wifey had a lil accident monday night and we are just getting home from the burn unit.......ill check in when i can bro!! thanks again....somethin finally made me smile!


damn bro, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx fellas ............. hope to hear some good news from you hock !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx fellas ............. hope to hear some good news from you hock !


thanks for the words and thoughts charles...diggy and big T!!.....looks awsome Tony!!! so for news...yah its good i guess.....nuthin bad so far.....eye doc on friday says it looks ugly and gonna be awile but nothing permanent!! her vision will be 20/20 eventually! so all is on the up and up i think! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds good bro ! Prayers answered ! :angel:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks clean!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Got the kandy on the '74 last night ..................... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that 74 is off the charts!!! glad to hear your woman is recovering:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> that 74 is off the charts!!! glad to hear your woman is recovering:thumbsup:


X2!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> that 74 is off the charts!!! glad to hear your woman is recovering:thumbsup:


thanks for the words and thoughts guys.......this has just been a lil hiccup everything is on the UP thankfully!!! just a long road to recover.....ill be back soon!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:



hocknberry said:


> thanks for the words and thoughts guys.......this has just been a lil hiccup everything is on the UP thankfully!!! just a long road to recover.....ill be back soon!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh my god thats beautiful ! Glad your lady is getting well , stay strong bruda


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks LUX....all is well so far......here's a lil up date for the ride i got sent to do for the summer build off
























and some sticker bombs straight from dig!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I like where this is headed bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> I like where this is headed bro.:thumbsup:


whats good tonio?! catchin my drift here?!  i hope i dont mess em up!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*You got this, bro!* :h5:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> *You got this, bro!* :h5:


:werd: ofdat gave me some good insight.......says machio's method is dont dip em at all! wet em from the back til they slide off....thats my plan of attack!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Gonna try that!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

first round of sticker bombs came out ok....








gonna hit a couple parts and get this thing together already!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats gonna look tight homie


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that shit's gonna be SICK!:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hock, looking great! It's a KERMIT-mobile. Can't miss that color. Everyone will notice it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> first round of sticker bombs came out ok....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LOOK'N GOOD HOCK :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks guys!! got some time at the bench tonight...im close!!! quick mock up.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> thanks guys!! got some time at the bench tonight...im close!!! quick mock up.....


damn this is badass hock :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so i just got home at about 4 pm today from a much needed vaycay.....ithcin to get back to the bench.....had some parts and my van kit on the table waitin for me! so my fam and i killed some quick killer mexican food and i got to cuttin!!!
























IF SOME ONE HAS A RESIN BLAZER......CAN YOU PM ME SOME PICS OF THE TOP OF THE ROOF AND REAR HATCH AND TAIL GATE SO I CAN FIGURE OUT WHERE TO GO NEXT?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cut and narrow the hard top, a resin blazer wont help look at a real one so that its accurate


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> cut and narrow the hard top, a resin blazer wont help look at a real one so that its accurate


GOOD POINT ESO! no one will answer my SOS....so i gotta rely on GOOGLE! i got the windows for the sides i need to chop down and i am all over tyring to find the right ribs for the roof!!


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

That blazer is gonna be tight!! You should cast it...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Got the kandy on the '74 last night ..................... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta bump it for me...its just so pretty!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

niceeeeeeee!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> so i just got home at about 4 pm today from a much needed vaycay.....ithcin to get back to the bench.....had some parts and my van kit on the table waitin for me! so my fam and i killed some quick killer mexican food and i got to cuttin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow::ninja::drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow::ninja::drama:


:h5: yet another damn project! LOL ....i just noticed in the backround was another i just started too! LOL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> :h5: yet another damn project! LOL ....i just noticed in the backround was another i just started too! LOL


get to work :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im always workin, just never finishing!! :banghead:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey man just got done goin thru ur builds you have some skills bro I'm working on a blazer just like that I started it like ten yrs ago n just pulled it out of the box again hit me up I'll give you my number maybe we can throw some ideas around


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck with him calling you....LOL he opened a wagon for me and wanted him to call me too. Or Id even call him......NO GO. Maybe its cuz he dont like me tho....LOL....IDK. J/K hes a good guy. Hope he calls you.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

damn homie, someone brought this thread back from the dead:biggrin:this shit aint seen page one in months:biggrin:lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Good luck with him calling you....LOL he opened a wagon for me and wanted him to call me too. Or Id even call him......NO GO. Maybe its cuz he dont like me tho....LOL....IDK. J/K hes a good guy. Hope he calls you.


:rimshot::buttkick: LOL....i told you i dont own a cell phone or have long distance....the computer is my only source! cuzz good luck catching me at home if i aint on here! now get back to that wagon!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Hey man just got done goin thru ur builds you have some skills bro I'm working on a blazer just like that I started it like ten yrs ago n just pulled it out of the box again hit me up I'll give you my number maybe we can throw some ideas around


yah the blazer is my newest WIP! in line with my cut down lincoln and caprice wagon


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> damn homie, someone brought this thread back from the dead:biggrin:this shit aint seen page one in months:biggrin:lol


:bowrofl::werd: guess thats a hint hint huh?! yah i need more table time and less LIL time!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Got the kandy on the '74 last night ..................... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super show is over, time for work trend!! LOL!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got the tracker on the table.............
























front end off.....going for sealed beams and a crazy grill.....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Got the kandy on the '74 last night ..................... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2:thumbsup: :thumbsup: UP !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> so i just got home at about 4 pm today from a much needed vaycay.....ithcin to get back to the bench.....had some parts and my van kit on the table waitin for me! so my fam and i killed some quick killer mexican food and i got to cuttin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :thumbsup: WHATS CRACC'N HOCK ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> :drama: :thumbsup: WHATS CRACC'N HOCK ...


:wave::h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*yeah yeah yeah ...* :biggrin:


hocknberry said:


> super show is over, time for work trend!! LOL!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *yeah yeah yeah ...* :biggrin:


:rofl::h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

U puttin in work..bout time


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> U puttin in work..bout time


LOL....no shit huh?!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats whats up hock. Great builds


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> Thats whats up hock. Great builds


:h5: thanks bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good up in here hoc


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What's good bro!?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> got the tracker on the table.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice radical. But ain't that a samauri?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > got the tracker on the table.............
> ...


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

damn hock that tracker build is sick bro. Puttin in work......thats whats up.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> damn hock that tracker build is sick bro. Puttin in work......thats whats up.


:h5: time to finish something crazy for once! still got a few months i think?!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > got the tracker on the table.............
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > just check'n back :drama: to see whats good :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > :h5: still messin with the fire wall, then on to the frame then bondo time!
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > sell me some crome an gold...blahahahaa
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

swap meeet come up today


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

my $100 up-date....all cut up now...time for hinges and mud!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That is one sik lookin samuri Hock.Can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> That is one sik lookin samuri Hock.Can't wait to see more progress.


been on the grind.....its a TRACKER though..same shit as SIDEKICK.......but the grill is cut out so now its a tracker goin radical!!! LOL!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin good hock:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> Lookin good hock:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's gonna look...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WoW lookin good.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hocknberry said:


> my $100 up-date....all cut up now...time for hinges and mud!


No way hock builds models ??????? Sweet !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> No way hock builds models ??????? Sweet !


LOL...funny smart ass......i build...just dont finish much!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hocknberry said:


> LOL...funny smart ass......i build...just dont finish much!


Hahaha fuck like I got room to talk ...... Seriously good to see building going on keep up the good word man . When I get back home ill post my piles of plastic lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> my $100 up-date....all cut up now...time for hinges and mud!


DAAAAMMMMNNNN!!! That is sick!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > yeszir.....i got the body and windshield only......stock undies wont work for a radical so im sratching the rest......the fire wall has been a bitch, but its close!
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Hahaha fuck like I got room to talk ...... Seriously good to see building going on keep up the good word man . When I get back home ill post my piles of plastic lol


you got one going for the $100 build too?



darkside customs said:


> DAAAAMMMMNNNN!!! That is sick!


thanks bro...now time to hinge it all! :run: i didnt forget your step side either! just short on time



Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::drama:


:h5:



Lowridingmike said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > Church. Just learned me a lil something.. Forgot there were two vehicles from suzuki that mirrored the tracker.. The Samauri AND the Sidekick! Lookin good brah keep it goin! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

No not in that one tonio and I got a glasshouse build off I gotta post up going just to finish old builds


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> No not in that one tonio and I got a glasshouse build off I gotta post up going just to finish old builds


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> No way .......hock plays with resin?!QUOTE]
> i mess around a bit......


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> rollindeep408 said:
> 
> 
> > No way .......hock plays with resin?!QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hocknberry said:


> rollindeep408 said:
> 
> 
> > No way .......hock plays with resin?!QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > Thats sum tight shit right there bro!!
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hocknberry said:


> pina's LRM replica said:
> 
> 
> > :h5:
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> rollindeep408 said:
> 
> 
> > No way .......hock plays with resin?!QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > nice!:nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great start casting,bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Great start casting,bro!!


thanks man......its fun...but takes some cash and LOTS of time now i understand why parts are so pricey!....shitty part is waiting 18 hours for a mold to cure!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked:


yeszir...hock has a pressure pot and not afraid to use it!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> yeszir...hock has a pressure pot and not afraid to use it!!


You hooking a brotha up rite?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> You hooking a brotha up rite?


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

project hardbody......
















deleating the sun roof first!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking good Hock.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> project hardbody......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:looks good to me can't even tell it was a big hole there lol ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

messed up the paint on the 720 for the new years day build off....so im gonna finish an old tre i had going.............


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave::h5:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> messed up the paint on the 720 for the new years day build off....so im gonna finish an old tre i had going.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > messed up the paint on the 720 for the new years day build off....so im gonna finish an old tre i had going.............
> ...


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > yeszir!!! sittin in a box waitin to bust out! still lookin pretty!!! its an old skool TINGOS interior......mating with an old skool paint job from a good friend, circa '99 or so?
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That 63 looks good.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pic of the tre's top....








im about to go ESO style and smash this lil fucker!!! these side windows have been a bitch!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:...u gon finish em?:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> That 63 looks good.


x2!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:...u gon finish em?:biggrin:


lol....probably not! SMART ASS! :biggrin:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> x2!!!


:h5:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:...u gon finish em?:biggrin:


ill be after the blazer for sure now, the wifey hooked it up for x-mas!!!









now i gotta clean my corner and get ready to drag the pressure pot back out!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I c your problem right there....u got no build space:biggrin:....
Nice collection u got brotha


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> I c your problem right there....u got no build space:biggrin:....
> Nice collection u got brotha


i build right at the chair! the black casting table is covered...thats my casting table......so "winter cleaning" is in order!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

At least you got a pot to build. Som don't.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got the frame chopped down to fit the body......on to the guts....
centering the axel was a chore!
















FINALLY!








mocked and rollin!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hocknberry said:


> ill be after the blazer for sure now, the wifey hooked it up for x-mas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly crap I thought I had a mess lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> ill be after the blazer for sure now, the wifey hooked it up for x-mas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good God,I thought mine was a disaster area lol,nice horde bro:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Good God,I thought mine was a disaster area lol,nice horde bro:thumbsup:


LOL.....thats just the table the wife made me take inside.....said i was "out in the garage too much...bring your shit down stairs with us"...........more in the garage! LOL yah im a model hoarder!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

first done for 2013....thanks for the build thread bigdogg!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No kinding...that came out great.....good job bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> first done for 2013....thanks for the build thread bigdogg!



This is clean,bro!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good hoc looking good up in here homie nice 63


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice work in here can't wait to see that blazer.. One of the most slept on cars in the model game..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Freakin' sweet !


hocknberry said:


> first done for 2013....thanks for the build thread bigdogg!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> No kinding...that came out great.....good job bro.


thanks bro...LOL....i finished something!



pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good hoc looking good up in here homie nice 63


:h5:



Lowridingmike said:


> Nice work in here can't wait to see that blazer.. One of the most slept on cars in the model game..


WORD! i been on that one! body is close but im still fightin the interior.....body work comes last!


Trendsetta 68 said:


> Freakin' sweet !


thanks big T!


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

I jus tried tht smooth on resin parts came out clean I love it


----------



## Bjiggster (Dec 31, 2012)

Hock Your work looks great man,, i love that blue on bule, sweet look going for sure,, lAt2r


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Bjiggster said:


> Hock Your work looks great man,, i love that blue on bule, sweet look going for sure,, lAt2r


thanks jigg...you got some sick shit goin on too! thanks for the props!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :dunno: :dunno:


huh?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> huh?


the seats :tears::tears: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice Tre Hock bro'...i see you got some resin material, nice choice with the smooth on.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> the seats :tears::tears: :dunno: :biggrin:


:bangheadOH!! i'm on it!



dfwr83 said:


> nice Tre Hock bro'...i see you got some resin material, nice choice with the smooth on.


thanks bro....and yah, im gonna mess with some smooth after a few recomendations!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grinding on the cutty body again........more pics in the community cutty thread! german cutty cast on the bottom...needs waaaaaay more work then im gonna give it, just an insperational pice now...mine on the top...gotta chop the fenders and quarters!








body styrened up with glue and #113 .015 x .060" strip for fender trim......wrapped up right now...hoping for christmas saturday moring when i un wrap it?!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good hoc nice ptoject homie


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just want to drop by and say whats up! Just starting posting here and went thru your builds great work hock!! Keep that shit up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good hoc nice ptoject homie


whats good pina?! been awhile....just trying to grind through a cutty and a s10 blazer!



T-Maq82 said:


> Just want to drop by and say whats up! Just starting posting here and went thru your builds great work hock!! Keep that shit up bro :thumbsup:


:h5: T-maq...thanks for the props!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> View attachment 629251
> 
> 
> View attachment 629252


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:finger:  :rofl: :wave:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :finger:  :rofl: :wave:


damn...the middle finger and all! :buttkick::wave:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> damn...the middle finger and all! :buttkick::wave:


:shocked: :twak: :h5: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: :dunno:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

what did i get my self in to :facepalm::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK joe :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What's up, Hock!?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> what did i get my self in to :facepalm::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK joe :biggrin:


:bowrofl:its not that bad!:dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> What's up, Hock!?


whats good bro!?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Chillin' man. Good to see you still here on LIL. I think I was off of here over a year I think. Now everyone's no longer on here.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Chillin' man. Good to see you still here on LIL. I think I was off of here over a year I think. Now everyone's no longer on here.


yup! i hate to admit it, but FB is the spot to be now! WAAAAAY more traffic and sales and shit!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's sucks, man. That FB stuff ain't for me. I'll stay here on LIL.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> :bowrofl:its not that bad!:dunno::thumbsup:










U WER SAYING JOE :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :biggrin: :loco:



LOL.... STARTED ON IT BRO :shocked: :shocked: :naughty:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

holy hell!!!! cant wait! CAREFUL with the roof ribs please sir! thats was my biggest hold up un this this! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> holy hell!!!! cant wait! CAREFUL with the roof ribs please sir! thats was my biggest hold up un this this! :h5::thumbsup:


Oops  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

heres an update hock most of the putty will be off bro :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:facepalm:have fun with makin those roof ribs right again and keepin the body lines straight! now back to work bodywork slave!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

That's alot of work on the S10 Blazer


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sandcast said:


> That's alot of work on the S10 Blazer


:yes: hock is a slave driver  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :yes: hock is a slave driver  :rofl: :rofl:


:finger::buttkick::thumbsup: BACK TO WORK I SAID!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> :finger::buttkick::thumbsup: BACK TO WORK I SAID!!


:tears: :sprint: :twak:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol


----------

